# Sticky  The Sticky Thread



## The_Franchise

Stole the idea from R-Star.

Feel free to post all your rants in this thread, doesn't have to be related to the Rockets.


----------



## badianeinyourface

all my predictions are coming true,Ill bring up that post in the end
, I said rox would miss playoffs,would win only 28-30 games,and jvg would be fired,and tmac mad at everything,possibly traded,ming traded, boki resigned(I was wrong on that one,but its not to late,Cd might still sign boki in the end) 

rockets suc

When I knew ahead of time,the lineup would be ward/lue/taylor/howard/boki I just laughed.While every moronic fan is wasting thousands of $$$ on season tickets since they think bball all you need are 2 players. Wrong. They should have traded mobley 3 years ago when his value was highest(i know for fact they turned down maggette or odom for mobley) and turned down brand for francis. 

maggette/brand > tmac,plus we would still have cato for backup

they also drafted the wrong player. I cant bring up my posts on clutchfans when I was saying they should have drafted amare ,cuz every time I do,people get real mad and say Im trying to rub it in. I was right.,everyone else was wrong. It got to the point where people actually laughed at me calling me a little kid(Im 29)wanted me banned for saying "please draft amare and avoid the hassle with the chinese" ,man that got everyone mad at me. Well, I also said back in summer of 2002,heres my quote if you want to do a search for it on clutchfans, "in 5 years people will say Ming is a good player but he's no amare ". Trust me,its there. I also wanted Prince instead of Boki. But again, posting on a forum and calling 610 radio and saying I want them to draft amare/prince didnt go over so well since everyone never saw amare play like I did.And everyone on channel 2 (dominque sachse) was saying how cute boki was so there was no chance of my word getting through to the idiots.


----------



## The_Franchise

It's fun to look back on things. I'm happy with what the Rockets have right now in terms of McGrady and Yao, once Yao put up that big game against the Mavs I knew Yao was going to be the focus of this franchise and Steve would have trouble changing his game.



> It got to the point where people actually laughed at me calling me a little kid(Im 29)wanted me banned for saying "please draft amare and avoid the hassle with the chinese"


What hassle?

Dominique Sachse... :laugh:

What is your username on CF?


----------



## Yao Mania

LMAO what a way to start off the thread! btw where is Badiane? I was hoping to at least see him in training camp.

btw everyone vote for Yao and T-Mac in the all-star ballot!


----------



## kisstherim

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> btw everyone vote for Yao and T-Mac in the all-star ballot!


:yes: :yes: :grinning: Luckily Amare is put in PF voting though actucally he plays C this season.What if fans vote him as a C?:uhoh:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> LMAO what a way to start off the thread! btw where is Badiane? I was hoping to at least see him in training camp.
> 
> btw everyone vote for Yao and T-Mac in the all-star ballot!


No. I don't want the west to loose. lol


Guys, the Rockets suck right now!! :yes:


----------



## The_Franchise

Video of the punch JO laid out on an obnoxious Piston fan.

http://s92801878.onlinehome.us/joclocks.avi


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

Whoa! Jermaine caught 'em. rotflmao!! I think the NBA is being way too hard on Artest. Fans think they can do just about anything these days. Why did Reggie Miller get suspended?

What if that happend at a Rockets game? Will JVG have interfered?


----------



## kisstherim

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> What if that happend at a Rockets game? Will JVG have interfered?


:rofl:at least Yao would not


----------



## The_Franchise

I doubt our fans would react with any violence, considering no one under 25 can afford seats behind the players bench. Toyota Center ticket prices = ridiculous.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

How much are they this year?


----------



## The_Franchise

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> How much are they this year?


90+ for the lower bowl seats on the sides of the court.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

F! The NBA tickets are way more than the WNBA. I was in row G in Section 118-119(i think) and the tickets were like 14 dollars.


----------



## ThaShark316

I sit in section 113....i'll say this,if some fool in section 114 throws a cup at me,hes done. That is all on that subject.

and LMFAO @ that 2nd post to this thread. I have said for YEARS that(some or most of) the ppl in this city know nothing about sports,yet they talk **** about the Astros,Rockets,Texans,etc.

AHHH ITS SICKENS ME!!!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

> Originally posted by <b>badianeinyourface</b>!
> And everyone on channel 2 (dominque sachse) was saying how cute boki was so there was no chance of my word getting through to the idiots.



He is cute though, right?:yes: 
lmao


----------



## The_Franchise

*Rocket clips from the Blazers game*

Yao video clips:

Slam dunk 

Ratliff abusing Yao in the paint 

Hook shot 

TMac's game winner 

Rockets getting fast break points!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

So, does anyone want to help me with my Biology essay? It's an extra-credit essay that has to be atleast 10 sentences long and no longer than 1 page. The essay is about "How does Biology relate to your major?" My major is Political Science and I have no clue as to how Biology relates to it.

Anyone out there know? Com on, help a girl out.

Ted? KC? Anthony? Bill? Chris? Roy? See, I know all of your names now.


----------



## kisstherim

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> So, does anyone want to help me with my Biology essay? It's an extra-credit essay that has to be atleast 10 sentences long and no longer than 1 page. The essay is about "How does Biology relate to your major?" My major is Political Science and I have no clue as to how Biology relates to it.
> 
> Anyone out there know? Com on, help a girl out.
> 
> Ted? KC? Anthony? Bill? Chris? Roy? See, I know all of your names now.


biology?so u must know Darwin,right?then u might write sth about "Social Darwinism",it's a term of political science.Google " Social Darwinism",u can get lots of stuffs about it,then ur essay is settled since it just gotta be "atleast 10 sentences long and no longer than 1 page. "



> social Darwinism is an extension of Darwinism to social phenomena.sociocultural advance is the product of intergroup conflict and competition and the socially elite classes (as those possessing wealth and power) possess biological superiority in the struggle for existence


and maybe u can check this student essay:
http://www.smplanet.com/imperialism/activity.html 

in fact i am not quite sure what political science is about.so social Darwinism might actually be a sciology term.


----------



## kisstherim

ok,i got the idea."international relations" is one field of political science,which focuses on the study of the dynamics of relations between states.in the 19-20th century,some western countries conquered many southamerican,asian and african countries,which became their colonies.it's said they just believed the theory of Social Darwinism.and what germany did in about 1930--1945 is another example.

another idea: political science is sometimes seen as an applied instance of "game theory",meanwhile,many biologist use "game theory"to study the evolution of life.have u read the book"the selfish gene"?it's a good example of applying game theory to biology.

well,as long as u relate "the fittest survive" to politics,it's easy to write:grinning:


----------



## kisstherim

have u found Van Gandy? :laugh: 










:| :|


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have u found Van Gandy? :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :| :|




what the...? What's this? rotflmao!! Thanks alot! I'll try it.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

Oh!!! It's the Alonzo Mourning thing!!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

Yao 8 pts?? :no: A big no-no!!


----------



## The_Franchise

Boki bobblehead night tomorrow!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> Boki bobblehead night tomorrow!



Honestly, why does Nachbar get a bobblehead? Are you going to the game? I'm going to try to go Saturday when we play the Sixers. Iverson is so hott!


----------



## T-Mac_#1

i hope that T-Mac returns to form and shuts da answer down. T-Mac has to watch Iverson's first step.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

On second thought, I really don't want to go to a game just to have the Rockets loose. 5 straight home games!!!!  :no:


----------



## kisstherim

OMG


----------



## The_Franchise

*Caption this pic...*


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

Happy Holidays to all!!



Wow, that picture is hard to caption. Anyway, what did you guys think of the snow? That was my first time seeing snow, that I can remember. It snowed in '89, but I was only 3.


----------



## ThaShark316

Merry X-mas to all of u!!

Last time it snowed in Houston....January 1994...what happened in 94,people?


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

> Originally posted by <b>ThaShark316</b>!
> Merry X-mas to all of u!!
> 
> Last time it snowed in Houston....January 1994...what happened in 94,people?



Rockets first ever NBA championship!! I remember going downtown with my family screaming,"Rockets! Rockets!" It was so much fun. Of course at the time, I had no idea what was going on. I was only 8 and into barbie dolls and stuff. Now I'll pick my sneakers, lip gloss, eye shadow and a basketball over Malibu barbie anyday. My parents and my older brother went to the '94 championship game. I went to the championship parade in '95.


Anyone else care to share his memories of the "championship" years?


----------



## The_Franchise

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> Anyone else care to share his memories of the "championship" years?


After shelling out big bucks to sit 5 rows away from the Rockets bench and hear Rudy T say "Never underestimate the heart of a champion" in game 4 of the 95 finals, me and my dad spent what money we had left on 2peat merchandise. How sweet it is!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

How does a person change her username Mr. Bling? Your name was The Franchise or something before. 


Doesn't JVG look like the guy on the train in the movie GHOST? I'm talking faternal twins.


----------



## kisstherim

I envy Clutch Bear


----------



## The_Franchise

This is one of my last posts under the name "Ming Bling". It was fun while it lasted, but I have to move on to bigger and better things.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

Why do you change your username so much? I'm afraid to change my username because I think I'll forge it. I like the name Ming Bling. It has "spark".


----------



## The_Franchise

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> Why do you change your username so much? I'm afraid to change my username because I think I'll forge it. I like the name Ming Bling. It has "spark".


I'm not sure. But this will be my last one.  

Call me MRC if Mr. Roger's Cardigan is too tedious for you.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

Just when I thought I was getting over Mr. Roger's Neighborhood...



I'll just call you KC. Hehe.:laugh:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

Hey KC, hehe
Did you catch Money Talks on TBS?


----------



## The_Franchise

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> Hey KC, hehe
> Did you catch Money Talks on TBS?


Not tonight, but Chris Tucker is great in that movie. My favorite CT movie.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I envy Clutch Bear


me too...:drool:


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> 
> 
> Not tonight, but Chris Tucker is great in that movie. My favorite CT movie.


Really? I find him annoying in just 'bout any movie.... but can't go wrong with Rush Hour 1 & 2 though  

And Clutch is one of the coolest mascots in sports


----------



## The_Franchise

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Really? I find him annoying in just 'bout any movie.... but can't go wrong with Rush Hour 1 & 2 though


The scene with Heather Locklear is HILARIOUS.

My first... my last... my everything.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

The only thing annoying about Chris Tucker is his voice. It's pretty high to be comming from a man. 

I like all of his movies; Rush Hour(s), Friday, Money Talks...

My favorite is Rush Hour 1 though. I like when the girl was in the backseat singing the Mariah Carey song. :laugh:


----------



## kisstherim

Yao Restaurant & Bar was set up in Houston recentely,the owners r Yao Ming's parents(looks they won't feel boring in Houston any more),it will begin doing business in Feb(before the Chinese New Year).

http://www.yaorestaurant.com/index.html 

(Now hiring)


----------



## Sweeper

Wow, looks pretty impressive. Maybe some in the area and go check it out! How tall are his parents??? Looks like even his parents are trying to make a buck off the Yao Ming phenom.

Wonder wot'll be on the menu? Yao Ming fried rice? Serving 7 foot sixer and slam dunk cocktails??


----------



## The_Franchise

> Originally posted by <b>Sweeper</b>!
> Wow, looks pretty impressive. Maybe some in the area and go check it out! How tall are his parents??? Looks like even his parents are trying to make a buck off the Yao Ming phenom.
> 
> Wonder wot'll be on the menu? Yao Ming fried rice? Serving 7 foot sixer and slam dunk cocktails??


That place looks expensive! :sigh:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

That's great. Too bad I don't like Chinese food that much. Where is it located? ::crosses fingers:: Please don't say the south side of Houston.


----------



## Sweeper

Hey, one of you guys in Houston should apply for a job there! Yao Ming will probably eat there often.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

> Originally posted by <b>Sweeper</b>!
> Hey, one of you guys in Houston should apply for a job there! Yao Ming will probably eat there often.



Hopefully they'll be hiring in the summer and the restaurant isn't too far a way. Right now, school is way more important.


----------



## Yao Mania

that's a pretty big restaurant! And yah, looks super expensive!! You guys in Houston really should apply, I bet the tips would be really good!


----------



## Hakeem

A few days ago I got back from a two-month trip overseas during which I had almost no NBA news at all (I did manage to catch one match, which, as luck would have it, was the incredible 'Comeback match') . Before leaving home, I made it a point to guess what the Rockets record would be by the time I got back, and I was correct (21-19). What I didn't expect however, was the trade of my second-favourite player JJ, and Yao only getting 8-odd rebounds a game. I'm kinda disappointed. Why exactly did we give away JJ? And what's up with Yao?

Edit: I'm asking myself: 'was there really a point to that post?'


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

> Originally posted by <b>Sweeper</b>!
> Hey, one of you guys in Houston should apply for a job there! Yao Ming will probably eat there often.


Actually, now that I've thought about it, I sure as hell wouldn't want to work there. I worked at McDonald's briefly from March-April last year. During play-offs last year, anytime the Rockets won, Big-Macs would go on sale at the price of how many points the Rockets had at the end of the win. Well, we all know that the Rockets won Game 3 of the series. OMFG, the next was torture!!! People were comming in ordering 10 Big Macs at a time. It's a good thing I worked front counter. The store was busy all-day! I quit like several days after that. To this day, I hate the sight of Big Macs.

Anyway, the point is, my days of working at a restaurant are over. :yes:


----------



## kisstherim

> Originally posted by <b>Sweeper</b>!
> Wow, looks pretty impressive. Maybe some in the area and go check it out! How tall are his parents??? Looks like even his parents are trying to make a buck off the Yao Ming phenom.
> 
> Wonder wot'll be on the menu? Yao Ming fried rice? Serving 7 foot sixer and slam dunk cocktails??


his Dad is about 6'10, Mom 6'5,both were former Chinese basketball player (His mom used to be in China female national team). Yao's mom always cooks food for Yao everyday then she thought why not just share this with more ppl which made her decided to set this restaurant up.actually his parents have a friend doing business in houston who helped them start this.

as for the menu,i hearded it serves mainly Chinese food,his Mom will be one of the cooks.:grinning: Yao has a special room there(everything in that room r made very big).


----------



## kisstherim

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> Where is it located? ::crosses fingers:: Please don't say the south side of Houston.


it's located in 9755 Westheimer in the Westchase Shopping Center at the corner of Westheimer and Gessner


----------



## The_Franchise

> Originally posted by <b>Hakeem</b>!
> A few days ago I got back from a two-month trip overseas during which I had almost no NBA news at all (I did manage to catch one match, which, as luck would have it, was the incredible 'Comeback match') . Before leaving home, I made it a point to guess what the Rockets record would be by the time I got back, and I was correct (21-19). What I didn't expect however, was the trade of my second-favourite player JJ, and Yao only getting 8-odd rebounds a game. I'm kinda disappointed. Why exactly did we give away JJ? And what's up with Yao?
> 
> Edit: I'm asking myself: 'was there really a point to that post?'


Whoa... where did you go? and Why?


----------



## kisstherim

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> 
> 
> Whoa... where did you go? and Why?


looks he just came back from the Mars


----------



## Sweeper

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually, now that I've thought about it, I sure as hell wouldn't want to work there. I worked at McDonald's briefly from March-April last year. During play-offs last year, anytime the Rockets won, Big-Macs would go on sale at the price of how many points the Rockets had at the end of the win. Well, we all know that the Rockets won Game 3 of the series. OMFG, the next was torture!!! People were comming in ordering 10 Big Macs at a time. It's a good thing I worked front counter. The store was busy all-day! I quit like several days after that. To this day, I hate the sight of Big Macs.
> 
> Anyway, the point is, my days of working at a restaurant are over. :yes:


Not that I've ever experienced it, but working at Maccas (we call it that in Australia...same in US?) must be hell! It's like a factory production line, never ending!! 

I'm sure working at Yao's, what looks like a fine dining restaurant, would be more slow paced and different. Better pay. Not suggesting that you work there of course. Although, one requirement is most likely the ability to speak Mandarin/Chinese or perhaps Cantonese.... and my guess is you don't speak either.


----------



## Sweeper

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> 
> his Dad is about 6'10, Mom 6'5,both were former Chinese basketball player (His mom used to be in China female national team). Yao's mom always cooks food for Yao everyday then she thought why not just share this with more ppl which made her decided to set this restaurant up.actually his parents have a friend doing business in houston who helped them start this.
> 
> as for the menu,i hearded it serves mainly Chinese food,his Mom will be one of the cooks.:grinning: Yao has a special room there(everything in that room r made very big).


Thanx for the background info kisstherim. They sure are tall for asians. Hehe, wonder if people can pay more and eat in Yao's special room as a novelty! Imagine sitting there with the table top level with your nose!! (perhaps for a shorty like me anyway)


----------



## Hakeem

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> Whoa... where did you go? and Why?


India. For a holiday.


----------



## The_Franchise

Some hi-quality Rockets pics from SI.com...


----------



## kisstherim

wow,those pics r great.


----------



## kisstherim

Card of Yao Ming 










NBA has licensed caricatures of its biggest stars on playing cards. 



> Yao has been criticized for being soft in the low post.no word whether that's why he's a Queen in Spades.


:no: ^

link


----------



## Yao Mania

Just came back from playing some midnight pick-up ball with some friends. I think I've been watching T-Mac play too much lately, 'cuz I'm beginning to take a lot of pull up jumpers! Heck, I'm hitting more pull up jumpers then set shots! While playing half court, I instinctively dribbled out to NBA 3pt range (a couple feet behind the 3pt line) and knocked down a 3. If I didn't hit that my team would be giving me hell  the bad thing is that since I've fallen in love with my jumper I've been passing the ball much less, which was the strongest part of my game before.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Guess who this is...*










The eyebrows and the nose give it away, but he sure looked different 12 years ago.


NBA.com: Rockets rock it old school


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

*Re: Guess who this is...*



> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The eyebrows and the nose give it away, but he sure looked different 12 years ago.
> 
> 
> NBA.com: Rockets rock it old school



He looked way better then.


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Guess who this is...*



> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The eyebrows and the nose give it away, but he sure looked different 12 years ago.
> 
> 
> NBA.com: Rockets rock it old school


actually i thought it was JVG at the first glimpse.:shy:


----------



## The_Franchise

The weather has been downright nasty in Houston lately. Raining and cold... yuck.


Some people just aren't photogenic, but I still can't figure out why Yao grimaces in ALL of his action shots.


----------



## Sweeper

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> Some people just aren't photogenic, but I still can't figure out why Yao grimaces in ALL of his action shots.


Goes to show just how hard he tries all the time!!! Or he's just not a good looking guy.

Been raining non-stop all day here in Melbourne... 12hours straight and no sign of stopping.


----------



## kisstherim

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Some people just aren't photogenic, but I still can't figure out why Yao grimaces in ALL of his action shots.


----------



## Sweeper

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!


Yikes... that smile's a bit too much...it's scary!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!



Yao has a nice smile. :yes: 

EDIT!


----------



## kisstherim




----------



## The_Franchise

*McGrady wins another POW award*

http://www.nba.com/news/pow_050207.html



> McGrady led the Rockets to a 4-0 record for the week, averaging 27.7 points on .400 shooting, 6.0 rebounds, 6.0 assists and 1.75 steals. To highlight McGrady’s week, he notched 40 points, 13 rebounds, four assists and one steal in a 119-113 overtime victory at Minnesota.


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: McGrady wins another POW award*



> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> http://www.nba.com/news/pow_050207.html


wow,what next?Play of the month,MVP??:grinning: 

From Houston Chronicle


> McGrady became the first player in Rockets history to win the Player of the Week award twice in a four-week span. He also earned the honor for the week of Jan. 10-16. Moses Malone, Hakeem Olajuwon and Steve Francis are the only other Rockets to win the award multiple times in a season.


 :greatjob:


----------



## Yao Mania

*Another b-ball story from me*

Was shooting around at the local park today since it was a nice day, usually no one's at the park 'cuz it's just a half court hoop at a pretty isolated place. But just so happens there was a black guy shooting around there today (there's very very few black guys in Vancouver, our local university team consists of no black guys  ). So we played some one-on-one, I lost all 3 games... he's a 5'11" black dude and I'm a 5'6" chinese dude, but I tried my best :sour: 

But anyway interesting thing was that it just so happens that the guy's from Texas, and Houston to be exact! He's in town visiting his gf and may stick around for school here. This is actually the first person I ever met from Texas, so thought that was pretty cool


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Another b-ball story from me*



> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Was shooting around at the local park today since it was a nice day, usually no one's at the park 'cuz it's just a half court hoop at a pretty isolated place. But just so happens there was a black guy shooting around there today (there's very very few black guys in Vancouver, our local university team consists of no black guys  ). So we played some one-on-one, I lost all 3 games... he's a 5'11" black dude and I'm a 5'6" chinese dude, but I tried my best :sour:
> 
> But anyway interesting thing was that it just so happens that the guy's from Texas, and Houston to be exact! He's in town visiting his gf and may stick around for school here. This is actually the first person I ever met from Texas, so thought that was pretty cool


didn't u realize he was just Mr. Roger's Cardigan?also from Houston, same height, and Mr. Roger's Cardigan hasn't been in this board for 1-2 days. :grinning:


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Re: Another b-ball story from me*



> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> didn't u realize he was just Mr. Roger's Cardigan?also from Houston, same height, and Mr. Roger's Cardigan hasn't been in this board for 1-2 days. :grinning:


  Could be valid, except I'm not black and I don't have the commitment to maintain a relationship with a girl all the way in... Canada.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

*Re: Re: Re: Another b-ball story from me*



> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> 
> 
> Could be valid, except I'm not black and I don't have the commitment to maintain a relationship with a girl all the way in... Canada.



lol


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

Did anyone else get to see Yao on The Simpsons?


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone else get to see Yao on The Simpsons?


_Yao says "I'm sorry, I don't speak English" in Chinese

Lisa: Wait a minute, I read somewhere that you speak fluent English!

Yao: Shut up kid, I have a good thing going on here_

pretty good episode, I cracked up during the part with Mario coming off the bus :laugh:


----------



## kisstherim

wrong post


----------



## The_Franchise

*Yao's restaurant taking Chinese food to new heights*



> The seven-figure salary. The high-powered agents. The commercial endorsement deals.
> 
> Houston Rockets center Yao Ming has all of the above. But one fashionable hallmark of the superstar-athlete lifestyle is missing: the eponymous restaurant or sports bar.
> 
> Michael Jordan has The Steak House N.Y.C. in Manhattan. Former Rocket Clyde Drexler has Drexler's World Famous BBQ & Grill near the Toyota Center. And don't forget Mike Ditka's Restaurant, operated by the Chicago Bears' former coach in that city's Tremont Hotel.
> 
> Come Monday, the doors will open at Yao Restaurant and Bar, a $1.5 million Chinese eatery and sports bar at 9755 Westheimer.
> 
> The owners are Yao's parents, father Yao Zhiyuan and mother Fang Fengdi, who own a home near Katy.
> 
> But the son's mark is evident. The chairs in the VIP room fit his 7-foot-6-inch frame.
> 
> The doorways are about 10 feet tall, so he or other NBA players won't need to duck.
> 
> The walls are plastered with photos of Yao in action.
> 
> The menu will feature Yao's favorite home-cooked dishes, as well as contemporary Chinese creations from co-owner/chef George Phou, founder of Houston's Fu's Garden.
> 
> "The Yaos love to cook. Peking duck is a real favorite of theirs," Phou said. "Their son loves it, too, so we've hired a chef who will do nothing but Peking duck.
> 
> "Once the restaurant opens, Mr. and Mrs. Yao will be here every day to greet guests and help them make their selections."
> 
> Yao has a penchant for his mother's soups, including the featured slow-simmered chicken soup with shiitake mushrooms, and pork and shrimp wonton soup.
> 
> "There will be other dishes from Shanghai, where the Yao family is from, like sautéed baby shrimp with snow pea leaves," operations manager Wendy Ju said.
> 
> Yao's restaurant is on a commercial stretch of Westheimer, just west of South Gessner.
> 
> The area is peppered with such established restaurants as Amazon Grill, Churrascos, Kasra Persian Grill and Benihana Japanese. The eateries draw from an eclectic mix of neighborhoods, from upscale homes along Memorial Drive to more modest dwellings near Beltway 8.
> 
> Houston's booming Chinatown is about three miles away.
> 
> The restaurant will seat 440, with private dining rooms and the super-sized VIP room.


http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3043849


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Yao's restaurant taking Chinese food to new heights*



> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> 
> 
> http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3043849


I'd go there just to take pictures w/ Yao's parents!


----------



## kisstherim




----------



## kisstherim

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> Did anyone else get to see Yao on The Simpsons?


i downloaded it and watched it but didn't find it very funny,maybe just cuz i haven't watched any simpsons episodes before that


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

Why do they have the ugly toy Rocket logo as the Rockets avatar?


----------



## The_Franchise

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> Why do they have the ugly toy Rocket logo as the Rockets avatar?


Not sure... but I sent a PM to one of the admins.

*McGrady named WC Player of the Week *

Tracy McGrady, Houston Rockets

*March 8 at Seattle*: Tallied 35 points, eight rebounds, five assists and four steals in a 97-95 road win over the SuperSonics.
*March 11 at Phoenix*: Recorded 38 points on 16-of-27 shooting, nine rebounds, six assists and two steals in a 127-107 road win over the Suns.
*March 13 at Sacramento*: Had 22 points, seven assists, five rebounds and four steals in a 111-96 road win over the Kings.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Not sure... but I sent a PM to one of the admins.
> 
> *McGrady named WC Player of the Week *
> 
> Tracy McGrady, Houston Rockets
> 
> *March 8 at Seattle*: Tallied 35 points, eight rebounds, five assists and four steals in a 97-95 road win over the SuperSonics.
> *March 11 at Phoenix*: Recorded 38 points on 16-of-27 shooting, nine rebounds, six assists and two steals in a 127-107 road win over the Suns.
> *March 13 at Sacramento*: Had 22 points, seven assists, five rebounds and four steals in a 111-96 road win over the Kings.



Thanks.

I knew T-Mac was going to get it. He and Hakeem are the only Rockets to ever recieve the award three times in one season.


-Go Rox.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

Edit


----------



## kisstherim

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> Hey guys,
> How long have clutchfans.net allowed non-registered users to view their topics?
> 
> Awesome!


but when the visitor numbers reach some limit,they will inform u "only registered members r allowed to browse here".in other words,u can only visit it *sometimes*.

not long ago, i heard it's open to the public, but i only visited it for once, it's not as good as ppl said.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

kisstherim said:


> but when the visitor numbers reach some limit,they will inform u "only registered members r allowed to browse here".in other words,u can only visit it *sometimes*.
> 
> not long ago, i heard it's open to the public, but i only visited it for once, it's not as good as ppl said.


Geez! How long are they gonna keep that Fire Gundy thread up?


----------



## The_Franchise

*1 mb file*, may take some time to load for 56k users.


----------



## kisstherim

just saw a pic of Steve







wow


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

kisstherim said:


> just a pic of Steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow



LMAO @ Jason Kidd's face. :laugh:


----------



## kisstherim

lol, Is that Walt Williams?where is he now?


----------



## Yao Mania

kisstherim said:


> just saw a pic of Steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow


forget Francis, that's Deke in the picture!! Deke is slowly becoming one of my fav players now, from his finger wagging to "who wants to sex Mutumbo?" :laugh:


----------



## Hakeem

I find it funny how I always disliked Dikembe and thought him dirty and a whinge, but now that he plays for my team he's one of my favourite players. Actually, it's not very funny at all. It just illustrates how much of a homer I am.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

T-Mac is player of the week...again.

http://www.nba.com/news/pow_050418.html


----------



## kisstherim

deleted. Sorry, I didn't see it clearly.actually it's a Amare posterizing Yao clip  :shy:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

Houstonians,
The Houston Comets are 2-0. :banana: They haven't lost a game this season, including Pre-season. I just thought I should let you GUYS know. :wink:


----------



## kisstherim

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> Houstonians,
> The Houston Comets are 2-0. :banana: They haven't lost a game this season, including Pre-season. I just thought I should let you GUYS know. :wink:


The rockets won the first two games against Mavs and led the series by 2-0 (and they was on a 7 wins stretch in the regular games before the playoffs started),but end up……:grinning: :joke:


----------



## kisstherim




----------



## Pimped Out

something random popped into my head while i was watching the baseball all star game i just need to post it some where to get some feedback... if washington played in the AL, would they be known as the Washington Americans instead of nationals?


----------



## hitokiri315

I was thinking of something like that too. I mean since we have a nationals team there has to be an americans team move the blue jays to Vegas and they can be called The "Las Vegas Americans".

Somebody call bud for me.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

COMETS UPDATE!!! (You guys can thank me later)


The Houston Comets are now in 2nd place in the Western Conference. You guys, Houstonians, should really start going to the games and supporting them. 

T-Mac, Dekembe Mutombo, Cuttino Mobley, Jeff Van Gundy and Patrick Ewing have all been spotted at WNBA games this season.


----------



## kisstherim

:biggrin:


----------



## Yao Mania

kisstherim said:


> :biggrin:


:rofl: when was that??


----------



## hitokiri315

Looks like maverick fans have resorted to throwing banana peels on the court. How low can you be.


----------



## kisstherim

Yao Mania said:


> :rofl: when was that??


i am not sure.maybe Theo can help. :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

OT but just wanted to say we in the texans fourm would like more posters to post in the fourm, so all texans are football fans welcome


----------



## cloud

I think if rockets can bring a good PG (ep. alston )and remove sula to SG, we can see a great season of houston by the leading of T-Mac and Yao.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS

OT Are there any college students whose on facebook.com?


----------



## Pimped Out

TRACIELOVESCOMETS said:


> OT Are there any college students whose on facebook.com?


yes, search for inigo montoya


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS

Pimped Out said:


> yes, search for inigo montoya




Lmao


----------



## Pimped Out

TRACIELOVESCOMETS said:


> Lmao


ouch...

that wouldnt have hurt so much if you had atleast friended me.

edit: if you do friend me, you might want to read the about me part of my profile.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS

Pimped Out said:


> ouch...
> 
> that wouldnt have hurt so much if you had atleast friended me.
> 
> edit: if you do friend me, you might want to read the about me part of my profile.



I wasnt laughing in a negative way. Which one are you,because all of the pictures are the same?


----------



## Pimped Out

TRACIELOVESCOMETS said:


> I wasnt laughing in a negative way. Which one are you,because all of the pictures are the same?


check my avatar and the schools each are from.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS

Oh...


----------



## kisstherim

:eek8: OMG!!!!


----------



## Pimped Out

^ was that called a foul?


Hey, any astro fans out there? why is that forum so dead?


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS

I'm a stros fan.


----------



## Yao Mania

I'm a Stro fan (get it? Stro? Stromile Swift? Hahahahaha..... ok I'll stop)


----------



## kisstherim

r u kiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiidding me?


----------



## Pimped Out

Yao Mania said:


> I'm a Stro fan (get it? Stro? Stromile Swift? Hahahahaha..... *ok I'll stop*)


yeah... that'd probably be best


----------



## Hakeem

kisstherim said:


> r u kiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiidding me?


Who's that? Darryl Dawkins?


----------



## kisstherim

Hakeem said:


> Who's that? Darryl Dawkins?


yes


----------



## Pimped Out

i was thinking about it, and i just wanted to post that i like our little community here. there are a lot of knowledgable, fun, friendly posts here and all of our fans are rationable posters (except one notable example as of late). and the larger and more general boards are, the harder it is to preserve that. we may not have the largest community here, but i think its great.

anyways, i just wanted to post this because most of the general board has become unbeareable to me and im looking forward to this forum becoming more lively during the season.

y'all rock :wordyo:


----------



## Yao Mania

Pimped Out said:


> i was thinking about it, and i just wanted to post that i like our little community here. there are a lot of knowledgable, fun, friendly posts here and all of our fans are rationable posters (except one notable example as of late). and the larger and more general boards are, the harder it is to preserve that. we may not have the largest community here, but i think its great.
> 
> anyways, i just wanted to post this because most of the general board has become unbeareable to me and im looking forward to this forum becoming more lively during the season.
> 
> y'all rock :wordyo:


I think most of us here share the same feelings. We share great information, and support the team whole-heartedly while being critcal of it at the same time. And I am very proud to help look after this little community along with MRC (though since you guys are so well-behaved there's really not much work for us to do :biggrin: )

Will be an exciting season coming up, perhaps the most exciting since Hakeem's departure.... gooooo Rockets!!


----------



## The_Franchise

Group hug!


----------



## Pimped Out

^ i like where this is going. if anyone need me, ill be in the middle.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Group hug!



 I like this picture better.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS

Thats more like it.

Come on guys its girls on this board also. :devil:


----------



## Pimped Out

TRACIELOVESCOMETS said:


> Come on guys its girls on this board also. :devil:


well that just makes the first picture all the more fun


----------



## kisstherim

TRACIELOVESCOMETS said:


> Come on guys its girls on this board also. :devil:












:clap: to all female posters on this board!


----------



## kisstherim

lol :laugh:


----------



## The_Franchise

Pimped Out said:


> well that just makes the first picture all the more fun


You can never go wrong with spandex.


----------



## Pimped Out

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> You can never go wrong with spandex.


tell that to people whos houses i went trick or treating at.


----------



## Yao Mania

kisstherim said:


> lol :laugh:


lol nice clip


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

The Astros are in!!!


----------



## kisstherim

Is there any city who won both MLB and NBA championships in the same season B4? If not, Houston will be the first…… :wink:
:twave:


----------



## HotGirlTracie

Best and worst pick-up lines ever...

Best 
You are the hottest thing since sunburn
If I had a nickel for every time I saw someone as beautiful as you, I'd have a 5 cents( I love this one)


Worst
I wish you were a bag of Skittles so I could taste your rainbow
I'm the doctor of love baby and you're over due for your meat injection!..Ugh!
If you were a library book, I would check you out


----------



## Yao Mania

HotGirlTracie said:


> Best and worst pick-up lines ever...
> 
> Best
> You are the hottest thing since sunburn
> If I had a nickel for every time I saw someone as beautiful as you, I'd have a 5 cents( I love this one)


Hey those are good ones! Not that I'd use 'em to pick up girls, but definitely usable for people I'm dating!! 

Got anymore?


----------



## HotGirlTracie

Yao Mania said:


> Hey those are good ones! Not that I'd use 'em to pick up girls, but definitely usable for people I'm dating!!
> 
> Got anymore?


Would you be my love buffet? So I can lay you out on the table and take what I want?( Im not a slut or anything)

**** me if I'm wrong, but don't you want to kiss me? (OMG someone wrote this on my facebook wall I was so pissed)

I hope you know CPR, 'cause you take my breath away(This one is so cute)

If I told you had a beautiful body, would you hold it against me?


----------



## Pimped Out

some other great pick up lines:
Hey, someone farted, lets get outta here. (thanks to my RA for that)
is there a mirror in your pocket, cause i can see myself in your pants.
nice shoes, wanna ****?
i may not be the best looking guy in here, but im the only one talking to you.


----------



## Yao Mania

HotGirlTracie said:



> If I told you had a beautiful body, would you hold it against me?


that one is sweet!


----------



## HotGirlTracie

Pimped Out said:


> some other great pick up lines:
> Hey, someone farted, lets get outta here. (thanks to my RA for that)
> is there a mirror in your pocket, cause i can see myself in your pants.
> nice shoes, wanna ****?
> i may not be the best looking guy in here, but im the only one talking to you.



I hate the nice shoes one.. its kinda stupid.


----------



## kisstherim

Once upon a time…


----------



## WhoRocks

kisstherim said:


> Once upon a time…


 :laugh: yeah I saw this on the NBA General Board. Is it wrong that this makes me like Kobe more than before?


----------



## Yao Mania

Just want to give props to everyone for their post contributions lately - The 11 most recent threads were started by 11 different posters!! Very happy to see everyone active and excited about the team as the season begins, and I'm sure we'll have lots more to talk about as the season progresses.

GO ROCKETS! :rbanana:


----------



## HotGirlTracie

rockets


----------



## Pimped Out

to everyone in texas and over 18:
vote no on proposition 2 (banning gay marriages and civil unions)


----------



## Demiloy

Pimped Out said:


> to everyone in texas and over 18:
> vote no on proposition 2 (banning gay marriages and civil unions)


if I was in Houston, I would vote yes.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

Pimped Out said:


> to everyone in texas and over 18:
> vote no on proposition 2 (banning gay marriages and civil unions)



I'm very liberal, but I'm voting yes on proposition 2. Re-elect Bill White. :clap: Is anyone even running against Bill?


----------



## Hakeem

I'm watching the Knicks-Wizards game, and Mo Taylor is actually playing defense! It's weird. Like watching a mute person start to speak all of a sudden.


----------



## Hakeem

Here's an interesting old article on JVG: http://www.slate.com/id/2059596/


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

I had a dream about MRC, only he was Jose Vizcaino of the Astros. Weird.


----------



## Yao Mania

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> I had a dream about MRC, only he was Jose Vizcaino of the Astros. Weird.


I feel cheated


----------



## kisstherim

Yao Mania said:


> I feel cheated


:laugh:


----------



## WhoRocks

T-Mac is in bad need of a new nickname, whether it's real or not I can't get over 'The Mamba', c'mon T-Mac you're not doing anything right now, gather the brain trust together and out-do Kobe!


----------



## Pimped Out

Pimped Out said:


> to everyone in texas and over 18:
> vote no on proposition 2 (banning gay marriages and civil unions)


it passed


----------



## kisstherim

Pimped Out said:


> it passed


oh,it sucks


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

Yao Mania said:


> I feel cheated


Why? Jose is......very unattractive.


----------



## Hakeem

Maurice Taylor's long lost brother: 










If LeBron James and Emeka Okafor had a son:


----------



## HotGirlTracie

Hakeem said:


> Maurice Taylor's long lost brother:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If LeBron James and Emeka Okafor had a son:



Lmao


----------



## kisstherim

Hakeem said:


> Maurice Taylor's long lost brother:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If LeBron James and Emeka Okafor had a son:



nice found,lol !:laugh:


----------



## Demiloy

HotGirlTracie said:


> Lmao


 Who are they?


----------



## HotGirlTracie

I don't know.


----------



## kisstherim

Deleted


----------



## Pimped Out

who else in texas is just loving this weather.


----------



## HotGirlTracie

Pimped Out said:


> who else in texas is just loving this weather.


I am. The only bad thing is that I cant wear skirts that much.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

Pimped Out said:


> who else in texas is just loving this weather.



I'm not! It's way too cold!! Anything below 70 degrees is too cold, imo.


----------



## Pimped Out

HotGirlTracie said:


> I am. The only bad thing is that I cant wear skirts that much.


yeah, i think we all lose when girls cant wear skirts anymore


----------



## HotGirlTracie

Pimped Out said:


> yeah, i think we all lose when girls cant wear skirts anymore



Right


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

Are any of you Houstonians volunteering at GRB Convention Center for the All-Star Game?


----------



## Pimped Out

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> Are any of you Houstonians volunteering at GRB Convention Center for the All-Star Game?


would if i could but nope.





a funny story about tmac, one of my friends saw him after a practice last year and went up to him to talk to him and said "hi, my name is sandeep." tmac thought he said sandy and asks "isnt sandy a girls name?" my friend didnt get the joke (or what i hope was a joke) at the time.


----------



## Hakeem

Last season's Rockets vs their counterparts of a decade earlier


----------



## skykisser

Hakeem said:


> Last season's Rockets vs their counterparts of a decade earlier


 :laugh: congrats Hakeem!


----------



## Sweeper

Hakeem said:


> Last season's Rockets vs their counterparts of a decade earlier


Wow a close game.... turnovers a bit unrealistic??


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

Pimped Out said:


> would if i could but nope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a funny story about tmac, one of my friends saw him after a practice last year and went up to him to talk to him and said "hi, my name is sandeep." tmac thought he said sandy and asks "isnt sandy a girls name?" my friend didnt get the joke (or what i hope was a joke) at the time.



:laugh: I agree with T-Mac. What kind of name is sandeep? Is it his nickname?


----------



## Yao Mania

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> :laugh: I agree with T-Mac. What kind of name is sandeep? Is it his nickname?


it's a very common Indian name, and could be used for guy and girl.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

Yao Mania said:


> it's a very common Indian name, and could be used for guy and girl.


oh...


----------



## Yao Mania

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> oh...


You watched Harold and Kumar? This kinda reminds me of a scene from the movie:

Cop: "What kinda name is Kumar? Is that spelled with like 5 O's and 4 U's?"
Kumar: "Actually it's one U..."
Cop: "Sure kid, whatever you say"

:laugh:


----------



## kisstherim

the greatest block of all-time


----------



## Demiloy

Can't stop laughing on that one.


----------



## Pimped Out

im kinda glad i dont get the games on fsn here so i dont have to feel bad for not watching them... cause either way, i dont think i would watch them with the way they are playing.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

Pimped Out said:


> im kinda glad i dont get the games on fsn here so i dont have to feel bad for not watching them... cause either way, i dont think i would watch them with the way they are playing.



I agree. I can post atleast 20 things i'd rather watch than a Rockets game.




BTW, did anyone else sign up to be a volunteer during All-Star weekend? The training courses are Wed (12/7) at 7:30pm at the GRB Convention Center.


----------



## HotGirlTracie

_./'\._¸¸.•¤**¤•.¸.•¤**¤•….* 
*•. .•**simply sayin hello!!!*..** 
/.•*•.\ ¸..•¤**¤•., .•¤**¤•.*.*



We should get into the Christmas spirit.....

A Christmas Story 

'Twas the night before Christmas--Old Santa was pissed. 
He cussed out the elves and threw down his list. 
Miserable little brats, ungrateful little jerks. 
I have a good mind to scrap the whole works! 

I've busted my a s s for damn near a year, 
Instead of "Thanks Santa"--what do I hear? 
The old lady b i t c h e s cause I work late at night. 
The elves want more money--The reindeer all fight. 

Rudolph got drunk and goosed all the maids. 
Donner is pregnant and Vixen has AIDS. 
And just when I thought that things would get better 
Those a s sholes from the IRS sent me a letter, 
They say I owe taxes--if that ain't damn funny 
Who the hell ever sent Santa Claus any money? 

And the kids these days--they all are the pits 
They want the impossible--Those mean little ****s 
I spent a whole year making wagons and sleds 
Assembling dolls...Their arms, legs and heads 
I made a ton of yo yo's--No request for them, 
They want computers and robots...they think - I'm IBM! 

Flying through the air...dodging the trees 
Falling down chimneys and skinning my knees 
I'm quitting this job there's just no enjoyment 
I'll sit on my fat a s s and draw unemployment. 

There's no Christmas this year now you know the reason, 
I found me a blonde. I'm going SOUTH for the season


----------



## kisstherim

deleted


----------



## HotGirlTracie

'TWAS THE NIGHT BEFORE FINALS 

Twas the night before finals, 
And all through the college, 
The students were praying 
For last minute knowledge. 

Most were quite sleepy, 
But none touched their beds, 
While visions of essays 
Danced in their heads. 

Out in the taverns, 
A few were still drinking, 
And hoping that liquor 
Would loosen their thinking. 

In my own apartment, 
I had been pacing, 
And dreading exams 
I soon would be facing. 

My roommate was speechless, 
His nose in his books, 
And my comments to him 
Drew unfriendly looks. 

I drained all the coffee, 
And brewed a new pot, 
No longer caring 
That my nerves were shot. 

I stared at my notes, 
But my thoughts were muddy, 
My eyes went ablur, 
I just couldn't study. 

"Some pizza might help," 
I said with a shiver, 
But each place I called 
Refused to deliver. 

I'd nearly concluded 
That life was too cruel, 
With futures depending 
On grades had in school. 

When all of a sudden, 
Our door opened wide, 
And Patron Saint Put It Off 
Ambled inside. 

Her spirit was careless, 
Her manner was mellow, 
She started to bellow: 

"What kind of student 
Would make such a fuss, 
To toss back at teachers 
What they tossed at us?" 

"On Cliff Notes! On Crib Notes! 
On Last Year's Exams! 
On Wingit and Slingit, 
And Last Minute Crams!" 

Her message delivered, 
She vanished from sight, 
But we heard her laughing 
Outside in the night.. 

"Your teachers have pegged you, 
So just do your best. 
Happy Finals to All,


----------



## edyzbasketball

You're the next Missy Elliott...


----------



## HotGirlTracie

edyzbasketball said:


> You're the next Missy Elliott...



Naw.....


----------



## edyzbasketball

Why not?! You make good rhymes....


----------



## kisstherim

I feel sorry for Ha Seung-jin, this kid's pics are always awesome material for Photoshop maniacs, like this:

original pic:













then (some of them r not made from this pic,though):


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

kisstherim said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> LMAO!!! :laugh:


----------



## Yao Mania

kisstherim said:


> I feel sorry for Ha Seung-jin, this kid's pics are always awesome material for Photoshop maniacs, like this:
> 
> original pic:


:rofl:


----------



## HotGirlTracie

Actually I got those from facebook. :smile:


----------



## edyzbasketball

You guys have problems.... :laugh:


----------



## kisstherim




----------



## Pimped Out

kisstherim said:


>


now thats funny.


----------



## Demiloy

I wonder if even Ha's mom can say he's handsome. Somehow, I doubt it. :laugh:


----------



## kisstherim

sick













:no:


----------



## HotGirlTracie

Merry Christmas guys


----------



## joefox4279

Hi ^_^


----------



## edyzbasketball

Merry Christmas!!!! :santa:


----------



## kisstherim




----------



## Yao Mania

Now that looks like a happy family. I think T-Mac will make a great dad.


----------



## Pimped Out

hey, any of you guys want to be the general manager of my virtual basketball league. KVBL is the sites sim league. we are going to be holding drafts over the next 2 weeks and i need someone to help me out selecting players and actually going to the draft since i wont be able to make it for the last couple rounds. after that you can engineer trades and help run the team with me.

if you want to know more about KVBL, check out http://basketballboards.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=141

private message me if you want to be my gm

edit: i am the san antonio spurs because the rockets were already taken by a heat fan.


----------



## Pimped Out

hey everyone, help me pick out my new avatar.


http://sports.yahoo.com/ncaaf/gallery/?pg=1&cap=1

im thinking vince kissing the trophy, doing the heisman pose, or possibly the game winning touchdown. what does everyone else think?


P.S. GO 'HORNS!


----------



## Pimped Out

i dont like having 3 post in a row in a thread, but i have one more thing

in the KVBL sim league, i have an offer to trade my 18th (1st round) pick and 18th pick in the 7th round for the 35th overall pick, 25th pick in the 5th round plus the blazers first round pick for the '06 rookie draft from the blazers (should be good). what do you guys think?

im still looking for a gm to help me with this stuff and i will pay in ucash (and the longhorns winning, i just made a lot).


----------



## Yao Mania

Pimped Out said:


> i dont like having 3 post in a row in a thread, but i have one more thing
> 
> in the KVBL sim league, i have an offer to trade my 18th (1st round) pick and 18th pick in the 7th round for the 35th overall pick, 25th pick in the 5th round plus the blazers first round pick for the '06 rookie draft from the blazers (should be good). what do you guys think?
> 
> im still looking for a gm to help me with this stuff and i will pay in ucash (and the longhorns winning, i just made a lot).


Well I think it depends what your goal for your team is. The 1st pick will be your franchise player, and around that time you'll probably be getting someone like Paul Pierce, Elton Brand or Ray Allen (or possibly Yao!). 35th pick would be an all-star calibre player, maybe like a Tony Parker, Lamar Odom or Pau Gasol, or a young star like Dwight Howard or Chris Bosh (if you're lucky). I think a first pick pick is probably overrated, so I would leave that out of the equation. All in all, it depends which player you're aiming at really.


----------



## HotGirlTracie

I'm a little tipsy, because of the Rose Bowl Game last night.


Vince Young is.........AWESOME!!!


----------



## Pimped Out

McGrady Scores 82 before the season ends.


----------



## Pimped Out

im going on a rep spree. hope all you rocket fans enjoy.


----------



## Pimped Out

we should all go rep crazy on each other to show up the nets forum


----------



## Pimped Out

damn, i really wanted to go to tonight's texas-OSU game at 8:30, but i get out of class just late enough to miss it. game starts at 8:30, i get out at... 8:30.

the "good" news, getting out at 8:30 means i got out 2 hours later. the bad news, that means that the 4 hour lab normally gets out 2 hours later at 10:30 every monday. woohoo.

[/rant]


----------



## kisstherim

Pimped Out said:


> we should all go rep crazy on each other to show up the nets forum


how did they make that? whenever I tried to give reps to sb again, it says "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to X again."


----------



## Pimped Out

kisstherim said:


> how did they make that? whenever I tried to give reps to sb again, it says "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to X again."


once every 20 people. if i rep you once, i have to rep 20 others before i can rep you again. i have repped everyone on this board thats posted lately at least once. most people twice. i dont think Stat-O got rep for saying the rockets would lose last night though. other than that tho.


----------



## kisstherim

Pimped Out said:


> once every 20 people. if i rep you once, i have to rep 20 others before i can rep you again. i have repped everyone on this board thats posted lately at least once. most people twice. i dont think Stat-O got rep for saying the rockets would lose last night though. other than that tho.


oh, I got it:biggrin: I have just repped almost every poster on this board, but dunno how many fellow posters would like this idea :angel:


----------



## HotGirlTracie

Pimped Out, are you a freshman?


----------



## Pimped Out

HotGirlTracie said:


> Pimped Out, are you a freshman?


kinda. its my first year, but im classified as a sophomore because of my hours. took a lot of AP in high school.


----------



## HotGirlTracie

Awww! :mob:


----------



## Pimped Out

kisstherim said:


> oh, I got it:biggrin: I have just repped almost every poster on this board, but dunno how many fellow posters would like this idea :angel:


apparently not very much, no one else has participated. im still reppin everyone though. im about to get too 100 so that means you guys willl get more rep power everytime i rep some one.


----------



## The_Franchise

It's not only the Nets forum, every poster with a huge reputation has abused the system at one time or another. I rarely rep people, but if you guys want to get something going I guess I'm open to trying it.


----------



## Pimped Out

my dad just emailed this to me:

Cheerleading, tumbling lessons and camps since age 3: $30,000

Annual cost of attending USC: $ 50,000

Annual cost for staying just the right shade of blonde: $10,000

Cheering when the _other_ team scores: Priceless


----------



## kisstherim

Check out the hangtime of Taiwan's Jordan


----------



## Pimped Out

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> It's not only the Nets forum, every poster with a huge reputation has abused the system at one time or another. I rarely rep people, but if you guys want to get something going I guess I'm open to trying it.


yeah, but the nets fans have done it as a community and all of them have it.


anyways, everyone who has posted in the last week has gotten a couple more rep power.


----------



## Yao Mania

I don't really pay attention to rep points, but I do notice who gives me reps and on what posts. Likewise I give reps when I read something that I feel is great and worth reppin'. 

In the future I'll start reppin' guys who post in our game threads more


----------



## Hakeem

Yao Mania said:


> I don't really pay attention to rep points, but I do notice who gives me reps and on what posts.


How can you tell who it is that has repped you?


----------



## Yao Mania

Hakeem said:


> How can you tell who it is that has repped you?


Oh, it's a perk of being a SM :biggrin:


----------



## Hakeem

How do I become an SM?


----------



## Pimped Out

Hakeem said:


> How do I become an SM?


http://basketballboards.net/forum/subscriptions.php?

if you dont want to use paypal, you can always talk to an admin about sending a check or cash.


----------



## Cornholio

Should this one be our alt. uni??


----------



## Yao Mania

cornholio said:


> Should this one be our alt. uni??


I can't make it out....


----------



## Pimped Out

Yao Mania said:


> I can't make it out....


click on it


----------



## Demiloy

It looks cool. We should have it.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

http://realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=473493

I HAD to post this here. I'm sorry MRC and YM.


----------



## Pimped Out

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> http://realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=473493
> 
> I HAD to post this here. I'm sorry MRC and YM.


that was actually done here on the nba general board a while ago


----------



## Yao Mania

Pimped Out said:


> that was actually done here on the nba general board a while ago


yah no worries cbf, the guy who made these came by the general board and even took requests. Hilarious.


----------



## edyzbasketball

Yo yo yo what's up boys!!! I'm back.

Sorry for tha long absence though, I gotten with other duties, basketball trainings and other foruming....


----------



## Yao Mania

edyzbasketball said:


> Yo yo yo what's up boys!!! I'm back.
> 
> Sorry for tha long absence though, I gotten with other duties, basketball trainings and other foruming....


Other foruming??? How dare you??? :joke:


----------



## edyzbasketball

I dare. 

Got MSN Yao? Wanna add some more friends to the list.


----------



## kisstherim

edyzbasketball said:


> Yo yo yo what's up boys!!! I'm back.
> 
> Sorry for tha long absence though, I gotten with other duties, basketball trainings and other foruming....


So u got back here right after being banned in other forums? :joke:

btw, r u a pro basketball player in your country? I remember I read somewhere before?


----------



## edyzbasketball

Noup, I am really a moderator on the other forums. (not on all of them though)

No, I'm only 14. Come on, I'm still a junior.


----------



## kisstherim

edyzbasketball said:


> Noup, I am really a moderator on the other forums. (not on all of them though)
> 
> No, I'm only 14. Come on, I'm still a junior.


Many pro athletes in China are younger than u.


----------



## edyzbasketball

Well, I'm not in China, plus I need to improve my skills....


----------



## kisstherim




----------



## edyzbasketball

Hilarious!!! 

YEEEY! 12 points and 7 assists in this day's game.  :clap:


----------



## Pimped Out

what does everyone think of the new avatar?


----------



## Yao Mania

Nice, almost looks like its photoshopped!

and how the heck did u become Disco Racer champ?? I've been trying to top KAS at helicopter for the past 6 months with no success....


----------



## Pimped Out

Yao Mania said:


> Nice, almost looks like its photoshopped!
> 
> and how the heck did u become Disco Racer champ?? I've been trying to top KAS at helicopter for the past 6 months with no success....


my computer ****ed up and it was letting me drive through cars so i picked up everything on the way.


----------



## Demiloy

Pimped Out said:


> what does everyone think of the new avatar?


 I like Yao's inflated cheeks.


----------



## WhoRocks

Pimped Out said:


> what does everyone think of the new avatar?


ditto


----------



## Pimped Out

Demiloy said:


> I like Yao's inflated cheeks.


has anyone else noticed he looks a lot like popeye when he goes up for a dunk.


----------



## Pimped Out

WhoRocks said:


> ditto


does dwight end up making that shot? all the caption said for it was the shot was contested. if yao ends up making the play, i would have used it, but i wasnt sure.


----------



## kisstherim

Pimped Out said:


> has anyone else noticed he looks a lot like popeye when he goes up for a dunk.


haha :greatjob:


----------



## Pimped Out

check it out, sooo many negative ucash


----------



## Hakeem

^ How?


----------



## Demiloy

Pimped Out said:


> check it out, sooo many negative ucash


----------



## Pimped Out

its one of my super powers as a vbookie.


----------



## Demiloy

Pimped Out said:


> its one of my super powers as a vbookie.


 Can you do it the other way?


----------



## Pimped Out

Demiloy said:


> Can you do it the other way?


yeah


----------



## Demiloy

Could you do it for me? :biggrin:


----------



## Pimped Out

no, if you win my contest, you could get some though


----------



## Demiloy

You mean you don't like me?


----------



## Pimped Out

i'll put you as far into the negatives as you want


----------



## Demiloy

Pimped Out said:


> i'll put you as far into the negatives as you want


 You definitely don't like me. 

:rofl:


----------



## Pimped Out

****sucker Beats Up Mother****er

February 9, 2005 | Issue 41•06

GAINESVILLE, FL—In an ***-kicking on the sidewalk in front of the Red Room on Juniper Avenue Saturday, some 23-year-old ****sucker totally wasted this mother****er, 22, like the ***** was standing still. "You want a piece of me?" asked the mother****er, who minutes later got his goddamn *** handed to him on a plate. According to some dudes who saw the whole thing, the mother****er kissed the ****ing pavement after the ****sucker delivered a bad-*** left hook. The mother****er was unavailable for comment, because he was busy picking his teeth up off the ground.


http://www.theonion.com/content/node/33036


i never knew ***** was censored considering its also something you can do to your finger with a needle.


----------



## CrackerJack

Pimped Out said:


> i never knew ***** was censored considering its also something you can do to your finger with a needle.


i used ***** a couple of days ago and it didnt come, whatupwitdat


----------



## edyzbasketball

I want maximum vBookie points.

What's the max number?


----------



## kisstherim

Currently Active Users (on Houston board): 47 (16 members & 31 guests) 

wow


----------



## Demiloy

Even more wow if all the guests registered.


----------



## Pimped Out

i made this avatar because i felt artistically inspired by the picture, but i have no intent of using it. so i hope of the supporting members likes it and wants to use it.


edit: uploaded another because i didnt like the position of the jersey on the first


----------



## Demiloy

Pimped Out said:


> i made this avatar because i felt artistically inspired by the picture, but i have no intent of using it. so i hope of the supporting members likes it and wants to use it.
> 
> 
> edit: uploaded another because i didnt like the position of the jersey on the first


 If only I could use it.


----------



## edyzbasketball

Damn BBoards rules....


----------



## WhoRocks

Team Kobe? There needs to be a Team Yao.

I mean c'mon, even Yao Mania's fan club isn't for Yao.


----------



## Pimped Out

i sat home from class today (im burnt out and ready for the break already) but i got bored and decided to learn how to do some more things with image editing. i came up with these today.


----------



## Hakeem

It would be awesome if you could just get Yao alone in that image. He looks possessed, which makes the pic quite fitting in these exciting times. Fit for an avatar.

(I'll get around to being a supporting member one of these days)


----------



## Yao Mania

WhoRocks said:


> Team Kobe? There needs to be a Team Yao.
> 
> I mean c'mon, even Yao Mania's fan club isn't for Yao.


:laugh:

Acutally I was talking to tone wone about starting something like that. He's got his signature going now as a "Yao Soldier", and I suggested we should make it like "Team Kobe" and have all of us sign up. He hasnt' gone through with it though


----------



## Hakeem

There's a poster on this board named Team Mao.

Edit: Not sure why I mentioned that.


----------



## Yao Mania

Hakeem said:


> There's a poster on this board named Team Mao.
> 
> Edit: Not sure why I mentioned that.


Yah, he lives in China and follows the Raptors.


----------



## Pimped Out

Hakeem said:


> It would be awesome if you could just get Yao alone in that image. He looks possessed, which makes the pic quite fitting in these exciting times. Fit for an avatar.
> 
> (I'll get around to being a supporting member one of these days)


if i could find another image of court with no one on it, i could put yao by himself on it. if anyone wants that as an avatar, let me know and i'll do it.


----------



## Demiloy

Hakeem said:


> There's a poster on this board named Team Mao.
> 
> Edit: Not sure why I mentioned that.


 Have you ever seen the documentary "From Mao to Yao", done by Lisa Ling?

I have no idea why I mentioned that either.


----------



## Hakeem

Demiloy said:


> Have you ever seen the documentary "From Mao to Yao", done by Lisa Ling?


No. I actually know very little about China. I recently read a wonderful book called "Fresh Air Fiend", which is a collection of Paul Theroux's travel writings. There was one chapter on his visit to China. I read it and was surprised (but not astonished) at how backward China seemed. The next chapter was, I think, titled "20 years later", and I realized that the previous chapter had been written in the '70's.


----------



## Demiloy

Hakeem said:


> No. I actually know very little about China. I recently read a wonderful book called "Fresh Air Fiend", which is a collection of Paul Theroux's travel writings. There was one chapter on his visit to China. I read it and was surprised (but not astonished) at how backward China seemed. The next chapter was, I think, titled "20 years later", and I realized that the previous chapter had been written in the '70's.


 Didn't you say you were Hindu or Buddhist or something like that? Are you American?


----------



## Pimped Out




----------



## Yao Mania

Man I'm having a hard time keeping up with all this activity in the Houston board lately... this is as busy as we've ever been around here! Keep up the posting everyone, and a big welcome to all the new guys!


----------



## kisstherim

Note: this is not photoshopped


----------



## Demiloy

I think that just about every good defensive player gets that look. The killer look.


----------



## kisstherim

Demiloy said:


> I think that just about every good defensive player gets that look. The killer look.


Didn't u notice sth else, sth unusual? :wink:


----------



## jworth

Calm down Ron. It's only Kobe.


----------



## Demiloy

kisstherim said:


> Didn't u notice sth else, sth unusual? :wink:


 Ooooh. The tights.


----------



## Pimped Out

kisstherim said:


> Didn't u notice sth else, sth unusual? :wink:


kobe doesnt have the ball in his hands?



*Go NeTs*


----------



## HayesFan

kisstherim said:


> Note: this is not photoshopped


Kobe: Hold up!

Artest: (confused) what?

Kobe: You got a little...um... something hanging out there buddy.


----------



## WhoRocks

Pimped Out said:


> kobe doesnt have the ball in his hands?
> 
> 
> 
> *Go NeTs*


Oh, but it is (look at Kobe's left hand)


----------



## Hakeem

Kuato lives!


----------



## Pimped Out

WhoRocks said:


> Oh, but it is (look at Kobe's left hand)


no idea what you area talking about













*Go NeTs*


----------



## Tersk

Inbetween Ronny's legs.


----------



## The_Franchise

MemphisX said:


> I understand doubting Gasol because he has never been asked to be the1st option. He has one of the lowest shot per games of any team scoring leader (Troy Murphy took more shots per game I think) and was none to happy to defer his offensive responsibilities. I think he was discouraged by some of his former teammates reluctance to milk him when he was hot or in a groove. This year, no excuses, he needs to up his shot attempts and in turn his ppg. I expect him to do both and get to around 24 ppg with increased minutes, shots, and pace. *This should have him firmly knocking on Dirk and Yao's door for best foreign player.*


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=2656781&postcount=82

1 month later...



MemphisX said:


> tragedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gasol > Yao
> 
> 
> 
> Always has been, always will be.
Click to expand...

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=2785220&postcount=10

Ahh the fickle nature of homers.


----------



## Hakeem

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> 1 month later...
> 
> ...
> 
> Ahh the fickle nature of homers.


About eight games into Yao's magnificent post-break streak, that guy listed his version of the All-NBA Teams and had Yao ahead of Gasol at the center spot. Pau scored 44 the other day, and the guy offers a post explaining why he thinks Gasol should be named MVP. It may have been only a semi-serious post (though the tone didn't suggest that), but still...

Btw, I hope I don't sound like I'm attacking MemphisX. It's just that homerism can make people say strange things. (Like when I predicted that Yao would average 22/10 _last_ season, even though I knew McGrady would come in and score a lot of points and that most of the team was new and that Yao hadn't got a whole lot of rest in the summer.)


----------



## Hakeem

Here's a nice read on the '86 Rockets: http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/rox/3663271.html


----------



## HayesFan

Hakeem said:


> (Like when I predicted that Yao would average 22/10 _last_ season, even though I knew McGrady would come in and score a lot of points and that most of the team was new and that Yao hadn't got a whole lot of rest in the summer.)


You knew he had it in him... you were just a year off!


----------



## kisstherim

A. Aboya over Joakin Noah in the NCAA final


----------



## Demiloy

_That_ was nasty. Too bad it didn't matter.


----------



## edyzbasketball

Yellow everybody. I am back for a bit.


----------



## Demiloy

edyzbasketball said:


> Yellow everybody. I am back for a bit.


 Now what happened to you?


----------



## kisstherim




----------



## CbobbyB

kisstherim said:


>


i guess little Earl likes big things....LoL


----------



## CbobbyB

WTF is Yao doing??
LoL..


----------



## Smooth Lotion

yea it sucks we had a bad season... but atleast we're not memphis.


----------



## Pimped Out

im torn between hating kobe and the lakers and hating the suns. 

i think i hate the suns more though.


----------



## CbobbyB

im going for the Lakers..

i wanna see a Lakers vs. Clippers matchup..


----------



## Dream Hakeem

CbobbyB said:


> WTF is Yao doing??
> LoL..


bwuahahah


----------



## Cornholio

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rhQ-57bLeKQ"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rhQ-57bLeKQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Pimped Out

cornholio said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rhQ-57bLeKQ"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rhQ-57bLeKQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


i had almost forgot how effortless tmac's game was. i liked the pass he had at the beginning where he goes behind the back vs the raptors. at 2:10 barry also had a hell of a pass to tmac.



also, someone here posted a gif of yao in the high post where he takes one dribble behind the back, freezes up the defender, then shoots a turn around jumper. im assuming it was kisstherim. anyone know where i can find that.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

I Start Fires said:


> i had almost forgot how effortless tmac's game was. i liked the pass he had at the beginning where he goes behind the back vs the raptors. at 2:10 barry also had a hell of a pass to tmac.
> 
> 
> 
> also, someone here posted a gif of yao in the high post where he takes one dribble behind the back, freezes up the defender, then shoots a turn around jumper. im assuming it was kisstherim. anyone know where i can find that.


yeah and just because of one season the bandwagon fans want him out.


----------



## WhoRocks

After seeing that video I really REALLY hope that T-Mac is healthy for the upcoming season because if you tried to make a highlights package of him last year, all you'd have is him clanking 20-footers off the dribble.

:gopray:


----------



## Pimped Out

WhoRocks said:


> After seeing that video I really REALLY hope that T-Mac is healthy for the upcoming season because if you tried to make a highlights package of him last year, all you'd have is him clanking 20-footers off the dribble.
> 
> :gopray:


or that one dunk where he got like 2 inches off the ground and just used his long reach to put it in the basket.


----------



## Pimped Out

i just realized i registered one year ago today.

if anyone is curious how the legend that is pimped out/i start fires started, here you go

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=2211901&postcount=32


----------



## Hakeem

^ Wow. It's like watching a porn star's very first tape. Exciting but strangely depressing.


----------



## Pimped Out

a few observations from my road trip..


1. Baytown smells. thats not news to me, just worth mentioning.
2. im never ****ing stopping in winnie, texas ever again. they had brass knuckles on display in their gas station, and im not sure if its prejudice to assume people are racist, but its a safe assumption there
3. Roads in louisiana suck
4. people from mississippi have really ****in strong accents
(memphis is where i spent to night, so i have the most observations there)
5. When memphis decided to make a culture that had nothing to do with elvis, they took a road trip to new orleans and decided, "hey, this works"
6. drivers in memphis suck.
7. they dont repaint buses often enough (i saw one with grizzlies and "purchase your playoff tickets" stuff still on it.
8. Arkansas has even ****tier roads than louisiana
8. missouri pisses away a lot of money on road signs, they have mile markers every .2 miles.


----------



## Cornholio

An entire week and counting without school. The sacrifices one has to do to improve education in your country.

Institutano 4ever!!! :headbang:


----------



## jworth

I Start Fires said:


> 2. im never ****ing stopping in winnie, texas ever again. they had brass knuckles on display in their gas station, and im not sure if its prejudice to assume people are racist, but its a safe assumption there


I imagine you drove through Vidor, TX on your way down Interstate 10. Had you stopped there you would have certainily seen a racist town.


----------



## edyzbasketball

Down with racism. :frown:


----------



## lingi1206

does that video get me pump about basketball and the future of houston oh yeah and hi guys iam new and i LOVE THE ROCKETS

Edited for profanity reasons -YM


----------



## lingi1206

I have this to say about jj i diffently have a problem with jj yeah he can shoot but this is the nba he is undersized and can't guard anyone and his game is all threes won't luther head be better then that? We need a PF like Shelden who could block and rebound Guards are problems but having young guards like that will only make the problem bigger what we need is to get a guard in free agent or trade not young guys we are playoff material now


----------



## hitokiri315

lingi1206 said:


> does that video get me pump about basketball and the future of houston oh yeah and hi guys iam new and i LOVE THE ROCKETS


Welcome to the boards. I appreciate the enthusiasm about the rockets and everything believe me i love the rockets too. But in the future please refrain from using the good lord's name in vain. 

Plz edit your post or ym delete it. I am offended by this post.


----------



## The_Franchise

uke:


----------



## Pimped Out

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> uke:


is it just me, or does he look like a combination of kobe and an 8 year old in that picture?




so here is something that has always bothered me (this a completely unrelated subject). in the simpsons rendition of hamlet, hamlet says "methinks the play's the thing wherein I'll catch the conscience of the king," but in the actual play, hamlet doesnt say "methinks" then when he is describing that the other characters shouldnt be able to hear him, he says "thats a soliloquy," but a soliloquy is when you are all by yourself and talking to yourself, hamlet was talking to the audience in that line while plenty of characters are around, which makes it an aside.


----------



## lingi1206

well i know this has nothing to do with what we are talking about but i just want to say that i am going to miss jon barry a lot.......after watching over a game i taped with no barry just makes me sad


----------



## CbobbyB

hitokiri315 said:


> Plz edit your post or ym delete it. I am offended by this post.


 :rofl: :laugh: im sorry, i could'nt help but laugh at that..


----------



## Pimped Out

i have a new goal to streak or moon people in every state in the US. so far, ive only mooned in texas. i need to get working.


----------



## Yao Mania

good to see the posting has been keeping up lately. You guys probably noticed I havent' been around the board much lately (I hope!) - life's been extremely busy as of late (work related mainly) and it will probably keep up for the next few weeks as well. So please behave yourselves and I'll be back w/ u guys regularly soon!


----------



## Dean the Master

^ You can always rely on me.


----------



## Demiloy

Hm, nothing has changed the while since I was gone.


----------



## Hakeem

^ Where did you go? I thought you had simply changed your username to Dean The Master, for some reason. :redface:


----------



## Demiloy

Hakeem said:


> ^ Where did you go? I thought you had simply changed your username to Dean The Master, for some reason. :redface:


 :laugh: Dean the Master doesn't have a _special_ meaning. 

Err, anyway. I just sort of...drifted. You know, finals, which are finally done. And I was posting elsewhere.


----------



## Dean the Master

What is going on there, I thought I am the real "Dean the Master"
somebody needs to explain this to me.


----------



## Demiloy

Dean the Master said:


> What is going on there, I thought I am the real "Dean the Master"
> somebody needs to explain this to me.


 Nothing's going on. I'm Demiloy and you're Dean the Master. That simple.

Speaking of which, were you formerly deancheung or something like that?


----------



## Dean the Master

^That's right


----------



## kisstherim

Demiloy said:


> And I was posting elsewhere.


how dare u do that?? :curse: 

:joke:


----------



## Hakeem

Do players have performance-based contracts? Is it team performance?


----------



## Pimped Out

Hakeem said:


> Do players have performance-based contracts? Is it team performance?


in the NBA? no.

in football they get performance based bonuses and contracts arent all guaranteed like they are in the NBA.




im cheering for the mavs to win it all right now, but i have to laugh about them complaining about officiating after game 6 last year.


----------



## Pimped Out

when did mavs fans start thinking they could use "the heart of a champion" line?


----------



## STUCKEY!

For all you Yao fans out there :biggrin:


----------



## lingi1206

One thing is really bothering me, HAS ANYONE dunked on shaq and is there a movie/pitcure or something of that? I try everything to try and find it but couldn't no one has dunked on shaq???? :curse:


----------



## Dean the Master

Interesting enough, Kobe has... in a practice and Shaq didn't know it was coming.
You can see the Video here
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LtqFB0ji358"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LtqFB0ji358" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## kisstherim

what the…? Just got back from a trip then saw *one whole page* (and more) of new threads here? We actually got Gay in the draft? and traded him (and Swift) for Battier? wtf? Wait, that's just the impression I got from the titles of those new threads. I gotta check the news sites first for some more accurate information.


----------



## Yao Mania

Well, I finally have a Houston Rockets item... I bought myself a T-Mac swingman jersey, which was on super sale for around $20 US, so buying it was a no brainer. They had Yao too but didn't have it my size.

Ironically, the T-Mac jersey actually does not go well with my overall basketball outfit... I usually play ball with a blue Adidas basketball tank top with a Tarheel blue Nike bball shorts, and a pair of Kobe's Air Hurrache 2k4 to match all that (I know I know... but I got the shoes for super cheap and they're really comfy!).


----------



## Pimped Out

Yao Mania said:


> Well, I finally have a Houston Rockets item... I bought myself a T-Mac swingman jersey, which was on super sale for around $20 US, so buying it was a no brainer. They had Yao too but didn't have it my size.
> 
> Ironically, the T-Mac jersey actually does not go well with my overall basketball outfit... I usually play ball with a blue Adidas basketball tank top with a Tarheel blue Nike bball shorts, and a pair of Kobe's Air Hurrache 2k4 to match all that (I know I know... but I got the shoes for super cheap and they're really comfy!).


i still dont have any rockets gear. i have texans gear, astros gear, longhorn football, longhorn basketball, but no rockets.

i own texans gear because i wanted to support them while i was losing, astros because im in the middle of cardinal country here and i need walk around in my astros stuff to counteract that, and longhorn stuff because you cant go to UT without sporting the burnt orange.

im gonna order a rockets jersey soon, i just need an address to send it too.


----------



## Yao Mania

I Start Fires said:


> im gonna order a rockets jersey soon, i just need an address to send it too.


No doubt this is the one you should get:









Such a pity we can't have a Gay one as well...


----------



## Dean the Master

I'm going to kill you!


----------



## Hakeem

Where's MRC?


----------



## Dean the Master

Hakeem said:


> Where's MRC?


He changed his User id to Mr. Predictable.
I think he is using invisible mode all the time.


----------



## Shady*

Damn, this thread is 2 years old.


----------



## WhoRocks

It's become so quiet around here... sort of...


----------



## Yao Mania

WhoRocks said:


> It's become so quiet around here... sort of...


Its the offseason! The activity around here is still relatively good.... sort of...


----------



## Dean the Master

hmm... Why don't you WhoRocks (no offense) start the activities? That would ge good. Do an OT topic that is interesting. I know you can do it.


----------



## Dean the Master

My name is Rudy T, and I am a Houston Rocket!


----------



## The_Franchise

Been very busy lately. I actually asked Petey to remove me as mod but don't think that's happening. It took a while to accept not getting more than Shane Battier on draft day, wasting our MLE on Spanoulis and John Lucas, but it shouldn't matter if Yao and TMac are healthy this season. As of now, I think our starting lineup looks like:

Alston
Snyder
McGrady
Battier
Yao

Not conventional JVG but we'll be able to see Battier isn't suited to be chasing around quick guards.


----------



## Yao Mania

Mr. Predictable said:


> Been very busy lately. I actually asked Petey to remove me as mod but don't think that's happening. It took a while to accept not getting more than Shane Battier on draft day, wasting our MLE on Spanoulis and John Lucas, but it shouldn't matter if Yao and TMac are healthy this season. As of now, I think our starting lineup looks like:
> 
> Alston
> Snyder
> McGrady
> Battier
> Yao
> 
> Not conventional JVG but we'll be able to see Battier isn't suited to be chasing around quick guards.


Hey c'mon man you don't have to do anything around here, just don't drop that Houston red!!


----------



## Dean the Master

I will be the mod, I have plenty of time these days... If you need someone to take over the job.


----------



## WhoRocks

Yao Mania said:


> Hey c'mon man you don't have to do anything around here, just don't drop that Houston red!!


Yeah man, don't quit if you're just busy for now. You've done more than anyone for this Rockets board so I'm sure that during the long offseason us posters are more than willing to wait until you have time to dedicate to the site. However if you're genuinely sick of modding then obviously by all means stop if you're not enjoying it anymore.


----------



## Pimped Out

Mr. Predictable said:


> Been very busy lately. I actually asked Petey to remove me as mod but don't think that's happening. It took a while to accept not getting more than Shane Battier on draft day, wasting our MLE on Spanoulis and John Lucas, but it shouldn't matter if Yao and TMac are healthy this season. As of now, I think our starting lineup looks like:
> 
> Alston
> Snyder
> McGrady
> Battier
> Yao
> 
> Not conventional JVG but we'll be able to see Battier isn't suited to be chasing around quick guards.


 i thought beez was in charge of removing/adding mods.


----------



## Cornholio




----------



## Dean the Master

cornholio said:


>


Looking at the people at the backgound...
Yao and V-Span getting to know each other is a great thing before the season starts.


----------



## Yao Mania

cornholio said:


>


Yao: "So this season, you pass the ball to me, got it?"


----------



## Pimped Out

Yao Mania said:


> Yao: "So this season, you pass the ball to me, got it?"


 you know it doesnt matter if they discuss it now or not. when spanoulis gets here, you know he is gonna catch the "post feeding amnesia bug" that is infecting the toyota center when he gets here.


----------



## Dean the Master

I don't know where this should go, but yeah a rare picture of Yao and Wang(?, need confirmation)


----------



## Yao Mania

Dean the Master said:


> I don't know where this should go, but yeah a rare picture of Yao and Wang(?, need confirmation)


Yah that's Big Wang. Don't they look enthusiastic?


----------



## Dean the Master

I know right, it's like me watching my high school freshmen basketball team...


----------



## kisstherim

Dean the Master said:


>


:rofl:


----------



## WhoRocks

Whoooo! I made Hayesfan's sig (obviously not the female Rockets posters list :redface: )


----------



## HayesFan

LOL yes you did! I laughed when you said that so I figured I would sig it for a while!


----------



## Dean the Master

WhoRocks said:


> Whoooo! I made Hayesfan's sig (obviously not the female Rockets posters list :redface: )


I actually want to see your name on Female Rockets posters list...


----------



## Yao Mania

hey check out my movie script in the EBB movie draft thread - starring Jet Li and Tony Jaa!!

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=3934284#post3934284&conly=


----------



## Dean the Master

Ok, Here's the Photo I stole from Clutchfans


----------



## Dean the Master

Just letting everybody know, I would be out for less than two weeks, but I would check on you guys. So please behave. lol.


----------



## Pimped Out

I Start Fires said:


> a few observations from my road trip..
> 
> 
> 1. Baytown smells. thats not news to me, just worth mentioning.
> 2. im never ****ing stopping in winnie, texas ever again. they had brass knuckles on display in their gas station, and im not sure if its prejudice to assume people are racist, but its a safe assumption there
> 3. Roads in louisiana suck
> 4. people from mississippi have really ****in strong accents
> (memphis is where i spent to night, so i have the most observations there)
> 5. When memphis decided to make a culture that had nothing to do with elvis, they took a road trip to new orleans and decided, "hey, this works"
> 6. drivers in memphis suck.
> 7. they dont repaint buses often enough (i saw one with grizzlies and "purchase your playoff tickets" stuff still on it.
> 8. Arkansas has even ****tier roads than louisiana
> 8. missouri pisses away a lot of money on road signs, they have mile markers every .2 miles.


 i guess i will update this after my return trip a few weeks ago

1. Indiana Sucks
2. Indiana Sucks
3. Kentucky Sucks
4. Indiana Sucks
5. Getting good italian food on a sunday afternoon in memphis is apparently impossible
6. People in Jackson, Mississippi dont use the bathroom. i stopped at 2 gas stations and a grocery store and couldnt find a bathroom.
7. When you are driving and the CD player in the car starts to skip, you know you are officially driving on louisiana roads.
8. Baytown still smells. 
9. When you look like me and walk into any where nice (like a restaurant or hotel), no one believes that you have money to spend there and you get to deal with *****y attitudes.


----------



## Saint Baller

I Start Fires said:


> i guess i will update this after my return trip a few weeks ago
> 
> 1. Indiana Sucks
> 2. Indiana Sucks
> 3. Kentucky Sucks
> 4. Indiana Sucks
> 5. Getting good italian food on a sunday afternoon in memphis is apparently impossible
> 6. People in Jackson, Mississippi dont use the bathroom. i stopped at 2 gas stations and a grocery store and couldnt find a bathroom.
> 7. When you are driving and the CD player in the car starts to skip, you know you are officially driving on louisiana roads.
> 8. Baytown still smells.
> 9. When you look like me and walk into any where nice (like a restaurant or hotel), no one believes that you have money to spend there and you get to deal with *****y attitudes.


 :rofl:


----------



## HayesFan

I Start Fires said:


> 3. Kentucky Sucks



You just didn't stop at the right part of Kentucky.. my part of it is just peachy!


----------



## Pimped Out

HayesFan said:


> You just didn't stop at the right part of Kentucky.. my part of it is just peachy!


 i'll believe it when i see it.


----------



## Cornholio

Are we going to choose the new avatars?


----------



## HayesFan

I Start Fires said:


> i'll believe it when i see it.


Well come on up!! I will show you around Northern Kentucky and Cincinnati. We don't have accents, we wear shoes and our roads are all paved! 

Plus we have pretty hills and landscapes. :biggrin: I love my hometown.


----------



## HayesFan

cornholio said:


> Are we going to choose the new avatars?


What new avatars?


----------



## Pimped Out

HayesFan said:


> Well come on up!! I will show you around Northern Kentucky and Cincinnati. We don't have accents, we wear shoes and our roads are all paved!
> 
> Plus we have pretty hills and landscapes. :biggrin: I love my hometown.


 all hills and landscape do is make it more difficult to drive 90 mph on the interstate.

and areas like louisville may not completely suck, but western kentucky sucks enough for the whole state.


----------



## HayesFan

I Start Fires said:


> all hills and landscape do is make it more difficult to drive 90 mph on the interstate.
> 
> and areas like louisville may not completely suck, but western kentucky sucks enough for the whole state.


I will have to agree with you there... driving near Paducah and Owensboro sucks. And there is NOTHING to do there... unless you go across the river into Illinois or Indiana.

But my area is good... just south of Cincinnati!


----------



## Cornholio

HayesFan said:


> What new avatars?


Petey (I think) is making new avatars for non-SM and every forum is picking 5 players.


----------



## HayesFan

cornholio said:


> Petey (I think) is making new avatars for non-SM and every forum is picking 5 players.


Oh cool.. I see the poll on some of the other team threads.. where is ours?


----------



## Pimped Out

HayesFan said:


> I will have to agree with you there... driving near Paducah and Owensboro sucks. And there is NOTHING to do there... unless you go across the river into Illinois or Indiana.
> 
> But my area is good... just south of Cincinnati!


 across the river in indiana, there is nothing to do.

but from what i have heard, that part of kentucky might be the only place worse than southern indiana.

the entire "tri-state area" can kiss my *** as far as i am concerned


----------



## Cornholio

Just testing...


----------



## Dream Hakeem

It needs to rain in Texas


----------



## Pimped Out

we're getting rain down here in austin.


----------



## Dream Hakeem

Argg,its been dry over here by Dallas

Well maybe Houston will get some rain,ill be heading thier this weekend


----------



## Pimped Out

these made me laugh today
note: not for the eyes of sooners
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NoKKe98zv8c"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NoKKe98zv8c" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2KWaLdSq8fw"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2KWaLdSq8fw" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cAlgil_iyyc"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cAlgil_iyyc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Hakeem

The Orlando press never cease to amaze me.



> *Howard dominates Mutombo, Ming*
> 
> First, Dikembe Mutombo proudly waved his index finger after fouling Dwight Howard and denying him a dunk. Then, he waved a different finger at a courtside fan razzing him over the abuse he was taking from the Orlando Magic's star center.
> 
> Mutombo had plenty of reasons to be frustrated Thursday night. Try as he might, just as Houston all-star center Yao Ming had before him, there was no stopping Howard and his relentless fury on the low block and on the boards.





> As for Mutombo, he is sure to receive a fine and/or a suspension if the videotape of his actions make it back to the NBA offices in New York. The 40-year-old center alleged that the fan insulted him with a racial epithet. The fan, by the way, was escorted out of TD Waterhouse Centre to a rousing ovation from the crowd of 13,724.


Florida Today


----------



## Yao Mania

Hakeem said:


> The Orlando press never cease to amaze me.
> 
> 
> 
> Florida Today


wow. That's just some of the most ignorant **** I've ever read.


----------



## Hakeem

I'm going to India for six weeks. I did this a couple of years ago, and when I returned we were below .500 and my second-favorite player (Jim Jackson) was gone. Lets hope things go better this December.

Most of the time I'll be in the middle of nowhere. Internet access is unpredictable. So if you don't see me around here for a while, just know that I'm most likely not dead.


----------



## Yao Mania

Hakeem said:


> I'm going to India for six weeks. I did this a couple of years ago, and when I returned we were below .500 and my second-favorite player (Jim Jackson) was gone. Lets hope things go better this December.
> 
> Most of the time I'll be in the middle of nowhere. Internet access is unpredictable. So if you don't see me around here for a while, just know that I'm most likely not dead.


We'll miss ya! And hope you didn't jinx us by saying the above...


----------



## Dean the Master

India eh? Nice. Bring us some food maybe.


----------



## WhoRocks

Have a good time in India Hakeem :cheers: 

Anyway, why do the Rockets never play on friday night??? :rant: 

I know this is a good thing for most of you guys but for me it's the only night I can feasibly stay up late as I'm currently working Sunday - Friday. And since 8.30pm CT is 1.30am over here, unless I'm clubbing I'll be home to watch it.

I'll stop now.


----------



## kisstherim

Hakeem said:


> I'm going to India for six weeks. I did this a couple of years ago, and when I returned we were below .500 and my second-favorite player (Jim Jackson) was gone. Lets hope things go better this December.
> 
> Most of the time I'll be in the middle of nowhere. Internet access is unpredictable. So if you don't see me around here for a while, just know that I'm most likely not dead.


Yeah, I remember that hope u won't jinx us this time:biggrin: 

And I wonder if you were just from India or travel to India in search of spiritual enlightenment like Steve Jobs did in his univ days.


----------



## kisstherim

Hakeem said:


> I'm going to India for six weeks. I did this a couple of years ago, and when I returned we were below .500 and my second-favorite player (Jim Jackson) was gone. Lets hope things go* better* this December.


:thinking2: (Just saw your post, I guess you are back now?)


----------



## WhoRocks

kisstherim said:


> Yeah, I remember that hope u won't jinx us this time:biggrin:
> 
> And I wonder if you were just from India or travel to India in search of spiritual enlightenment like Steve Jobs did in his univ days.


Oh **** man, it's all Hakeem's fault! Seriously man, stop going to India, it's not about you anymore!

Hehe, just kiddin, but for real, nobody should mess with Chuck Hayes. First Shaq, now Yao, I told you Chuck was gonna be vicious this year.

Oh yeah, Merry Christmas people! :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## HayesFan

WhoRocks said:


> Oh **** man, it's all Hakeem's fault! Seriously man, stop going to India, it's not about you anymore!
> 
> Hehe, just kiddin, but for real, nobody should mess with Chuck Hayes. First Shaq, now Yao, I told you Chuck was gonna be vicious this year.
> 
> Oh yeah, Merry Christmas people! :biggrin: :cheers:


jeez... Hakeem... no more going to india!

That wasn't Chuck's fault... well it wasn't like he did it on purpose, blame Tim Thomas.. he's the one that rolled! Plus you can add Etan Thomas to that list.. he banged knees with Chuck too (and bumped Deke's elbow the same game).

Between Deke and Chuck we have a wrecking crew on our team. 

Belated Merry Christmas back at ya!


----------



## Dean the Master

My New Year Resolution is provide everybody with the Houston Rockets' game Highlights.


----------



## edyzbasketball

Happy New Year to every Rocket fan!! :cheers:


----------



## Cornholio

Since when is the board like this??

:bananallama: WTF?


----------



## edyzbasketball

Since now. :cheers:


----------



## Pimped Out

This Week In Sports History
Jan. 19-23, 1963:
Seven-foot-tall Houston Rockets center Hakeem "The Dream" Olajuwon is born over the course of five days in Lagos, Nigeria. Though he never grew a single inch from birth onwards—a source of some embarrassment to his tradition-minded 10-foot-tall Yoruba family—it did little to hamper his Hall of Fame career.

http://www.theonion.com/content//sports


----------



## L

People suck!


----------



## Pimped Out

2dumb2live said:


> People suck!


you smell


----------



## L

Pimped Out said:


> you smell _good._


ty.


----------



## Dean the Master

Pimped Out said:


> This Week In Sports History
> Jan. 19-23, 1963:
> Seven-foot-tall Houston Rockets center Hakeem "The Dream" Olajuwon is born over the course of five days in Lagos, Nigeria. Though he never grew a single inch from birth onwards—a source of some embarrassment to his tradition-minded 10-foot-tall Yoruba family—it did little to hamper his Hall of Fame career.
> 
> http://www.theonion.com/content//sports


What?


----------



## edyzbasketball

Pimped Out said:


> This Week In Sports History
> Jan. 19-23, 1963:
> Seven-foot-tall Houston Rockets center Hakeem "The Dream" Olajuwon is born over the course of five days in Lagos, Nigeria. Though he never grew a single inch from birth onwards—a source of some embarrassment to his tradition-minded 10-foot-tall Yoruba family—it did little to hamper his Hall of Fame career.
> 
> http://www.theonion.com/content//sports


I don't get it. :|


----------



## Pimped Out

http://www.basketballforum.com/archive/index.php/t-217.html

there is some good stuff in there about yao pre-draft. funny stuff.



> The Tao of Yao
> 
> http://www.nj.com/sports/ledger/index.ssf?/base/columns-0/102300914480950.xml
> 
> Don't say it: You're sick of the subject already. But Slate magazine published a cogent essay last week on Yao Ming, written by a fellow named Robert Weintraub, the producer for the "Asian Basketball Show" who claims to have seen the Chinese center "outplayed more times than I'd like to remember." And since this is the month in which you can't take anything a GM says seriously, you might be interested in hearing what he has to say.
> 
> Weintraub wrote, "I can still close my eyes and see him being dominated by Korean big-man Seo Jang Hoon, a player lifeless enough to earn the nickname 'The Tin Man.' I remember the Lebanese national team bullying around the Chinese Tower of Glower until the game ended in an ugly brawl (with one Chinese player wielding a pair of scissors). And I vividly recall the Sydney Olympics, where Yao made his reputation off two early rejections of overaggressive Dream Teamers, but then picked up four quick fouls and found himself on the bench."
> 
> His conclusion: "Yao won't be a complete bust. On the big-man scale, he still comes up north of Gheorghe Muresan. I also like him better than the player he's inevitably compared to, Shawn Bradley, if only because Yao is a better athlete and younger than the Mormon Mosquito when he came to the NBA. *But he'll never approach Rik Smits' achievements, such as they were."*
> 
> Weintraub also predicts a long and frustrating battle to gain Yao's loyalty for the team that selects him, and claims that it is a battle that the team cannot win.
> 
> "Even if (the NBA team) works out a short-term arrangement for Yao to spend off-season time with the national club, the Chinese government is likely to want to change the deal at any time, depending on shifts in the political wind," Weintraub wrote. "Unlike European players, Yao is hard-wired to do what the motherland tells him to. This, after all, is someone who has credited his size and uniqueness to China's one-child-per-family policy. Should he forget his upbringing, entities in China will waste little time in reminding him -- by increasing tax rates in his family's neighborhood, by making it difficult for friends and family to obtain visas in order to see him play, or by simply barring him from representing China in any fashion (a fate that befell poor Ma Jian, who played at the University of Utah and dared to try out for the Utah Jazz without permission from above)."
> 
> The reason for this, of course, is that the Chinese government couldn't care less about Yao's success in the NBA. Its only agenda is to get back a better player so that China can contend for a medal at the 2008 Olympics in Beijing. If his performance here reflects well on China, that's fine. But if he helps the Houston Rockets win a title and China keeps losing its international competitions, "that would be an intolerable trade-off," Weintraub says.


----------



## edyzbasketball

Lol. How untrue. Yao's a powermotorhome right now, not just a powerhouse.


----------



## Cornholio

http://www.tonyhomo.com/


----------



## edyzbasketball

LOL, what's that?


----------



## Cornholio

The Holy Trinity of Mav Overlords and their quest for the One Ring...



> Installment Part 1
> 
> "Bellyscrapes and pendragons!" Exclaimed *Whinenheimer Dirkendouche* as he again fell down toward the ground in a heap of dust. It was the day of practice for the Holy Trio of Divine Maverick Divinity and Dirkendouche had been grazed on the sacred garment by BlackJet Terrygum. He got up and demanded compensation for the devious act he was victim of, but not being in their homeland of Flopsywaggle, he was awarded no such pennance. Dirkendouche could only kick over a nearby mule as he retreated to his nearby home, again wronged by the gods of Basketball wonder.
> 
> When BeadyEyes Howardjosh emerged from his sarcophagus, his anger was greatly kindled toward The 2/3rds majority of the Holy Trio of Divine Maverick Divinity. "How Dare thy imbeciles kindle my wrath! For I am BeadyEyes HowardJosh, snubbed by the gods of Basketball wonder! Woe unto me for did I not perform divine magic when I tarried in the Forrests of Wake? And Yay though have I long since tarried in the City of Dallasux and not received my just reward? Lo and Behold I shall not return from my slumber for a fortnight lest ye make haste and undo such a wrongdoing!"
> 
> So, Whinenheimer Dirkendouche and BlackJet Terrygum did set out to right the wrongs that had been done to BeadyEyes HowardJosh, but not before they consulted their master... Screamyvoice Avery. Screamyvoice Avery's anger was great with Dirkerndouche and Terrygum "THOU SHALT NOT VENTURE TO THE MOUNTS OF NEW JERSEY TO CONFRONT THE GODS OF BASKETBALL WONDER!!!!!!!!!!!" he boomed at them, though being a full 3 feet shorter than both.
> 
> Dejected by their master's disapproval, Dirkendouche and Terrygum returned to Beadyeyes Howardjosh with sad tidings. "What tiding have ye brought me, fair Overloads of Maverick Trinity?" exlaimed Howardjosh. "Not well tiding my lord" replied Dirkendouche, "We have spoken to our master Lord Screamyvoice Avery, and he is most displeased with our plithe." "Curse every fortified bone in my perfectly structed body!" exclaimed Howardjosh.
> 
> However the Trio was not about to sit on their wooden benches and remain in the trenches, for the stenches that stewed from the Dallasux wenches were appeasing to their senses, and they set out for adventures.





> Installment 2 : The Challenge
> 
> Whinenheimer Dirkendouche emerged from his bed of fine linens and maple leafs to a familiar sound. It was the sound of his good friend Erik Von Damp, Prince of Dunkmark, Self proclaimed the Greatest in all of the western lands. Erik Von Damp was outside Dirkendouche's hut calling "Master Dirkendouche... arise for it is time for our daily excursion!" Dirkendouche heard the words and was immediatley giddy with anticipation , ever since he was a boy he had yearned for a playmate to go out into the woods with him so they could exchange stories of lifetimes past and frolic with the newts and squirrels. " Obviously, I'm coming soon my good friend!" shouted Dirkendouche. Quickly the two set out for a walk in the city of Dallasux. Erik Von Damp was a gentle soul, but prone to boasting. "Best in all the western lands am I shall it please the basketball gods of wonder!" he said. "Obviously, But what if you are not better than the great Wall of China that resides a mere 56,000 furlongs from this very place?" "Preposterous!" replied Von Damp "Did I not slam the ball through the sphere of wonder and hang on the rim so galantly and then prance up the court with my chin pointed highly in the air the last time we faced his pitiful team?" "Obviously Yes my friend, but he was not even on the court for that affair, as his Wall had been broken." replied Dirkendouche. "Pish Posh!" said Von Damp, "I will certainly not care to hear you defend that blagard anymore, let us retreat now and pick some lillies for master Screamyvoice." "Obviously" said Dirkendouche.
> 
> Now The richest man in all of Dallasux, Filthyrich Cubansquire had watched the Holy Trinity of Mav Overlords for quite some time now. He attended their matches and took notice of everything they did, for he was the most involved Cubansquire in recent memory. However, The basketball gods of wonder frowned upon him frequently, Supreme High Chancellor Stern had decreed that for his obnoxious actions during matches, he was to repay the basketball gods a sum of 500,000 gold farthings. Filthyrich Cubansquire bemoaned his struggles daily on a public message board in the town square. He would daily hire a scribe to take down his personal thoughts on various things and then he would have it posted under the title "Filthyrich Cubansquire's Public Display of Thoughts." All who read his words marvelled at his attitude.
> 
> Master Screamyvoice Avery with the help of Filthyrich Cubansquire had assembled his squadron of merry Dallasux men to try and conquer the opposition. He screamed at them from the top of his lungs and had their utmost attention, although he looked somewhat like a goose in the middle of a lot of giraffes. He summoned Jerrytooth, Duke of Stackenhouser, Prince Desagana Dsucks Dass of the Moors. He called upon DJ Mbenga, DJ Kayslay and DJ Clue. He called upon Harris of Devinshire and George of Deavenshire, and Austin of Croshereshire and ... Greg Buckner.
> 
> With a loud, but somewhat animalistic and womanly voice he screamed "VANQUISH THINE ENEMIES IN THE NAME OF THE BASKETBALL GODS OF WONDER!" and with those riveting words, the Mav Overlords took their positions on the floor of wood and faced their challengers.
> 
> What happened next would be the shock of all ages...


Credit to *moestavern19* from Clutchfans.


----------



## edyzbasketball

Lol. Just lol.


----------



## Pimped Out

barack obama is coming to campus next week and i get to go see him :banana: :bananallama:


----------



## Yao Mania

cornholio said:


> The Holy Trinity of Mav Overlords and their quest for the One Ring...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit to *moestavern19* from Clutchfans.


Great stuff :laugh:


----------



## Pimped Out

i was watching KG's behind the glory, and look what the symbol for his high school is


----------



## Pimped Out

check it out, im the orange dot there.
and barack obama was awesome


----------



## Dean the Master

Something tells me that I have to post more on this forum, or I might go crazy.


----------



## kisstherim

:biggrin:


----------



## Dean the Master

OMG, this is hilarious.


----------



## Yao Mania

kisstherim said:


> :biggrin:


aww thats sweet

And Yao's still got his Houston Red shorts on


----------



## Cornholio




----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Yao is pale! Nice to see him, having fun with the new wife.


----------



## Pimped Out

Everyone check out the link in my sig.


----------



## Cornholio

testing.


----------



## Pimped Out

if anyone ever sees a picture of hunter pence in drag, please post it.


----------



## Pimped Out

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OuhgRARiDZU"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OuhgRARiDZU" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Yao Mania

I just lost 7 minutes of my life right there, thanks Pimped Out (ok more like 3, I just wanted to jump to the end to see if there's anything different, and disappointingly there isn't. All glory to the Hypnotoad)


----------



## Cornholio

*Yao Ming - Fearless*

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yuEB3qxQZO0"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yuEB3qxQZO0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

*T-Mac - Not Alone*

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KPh4iTFyM2I"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KPh4iTFyM2I" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Cornholio

http://www.cyberdunk.com/?ref=91340

Help me


----------



## CbobbyB

T-Mac in NBA Live


----------



## Pimped Out

^:rofl: that's great.


----------



## Cornholio




----------



## Yao Mania

well you guys prob noticed I haven't been around for awhile (I hope) - I was on vacation earlier, and now I'm back, but with a lot of personal things coming up that I have to take care of I'm going to be stepping down as mod for this site. I'll still be around posting, but now I'll have to face the wrath of Pimped Out, OneBadLT123 and Dean like the rest of you guys :uhoh:

Anyway don't wanna make a big deal out of this, but since the Houston forum has been like my online home for 4+ years now, I thought I'd leave a note here for everyone info. Enjoyed my time looking after all y'all!

-YM


----------



## Dean the Master

Mod down, May day, May day.


----------



## Pimped Out

Yao Mania said:


> well you guys prob noticed I haven't been around for awhile (I hope) - I was on vacation earlier, and now I'm back, but with a lot of personal things coming up that I have to take care of I'm going to be stepping down as mod for this site. I'll still be around posting, but now I'll have to face the wrath of Pimped Out, OneBadLT123 and Dean like the rest of you guys :uhoh:
> 
> Anyway don't wanna make a big deal out of this, but since the Houston forum has been like my online home for 4+ years now, I thought I'd leave a note here for everyone info. Enjoyed my time looking after all y'all!
> 
> -YM


Im gonna randomly warn you a couple times a month.


----------



## Pimped Out

I need a new name. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dean the Master

Dean is My Master?


----------



## Pimped Out

Anyone have a non-retarded suggestion?


----------



## Dean the Master

Agenda: 

Rockets fans listen up! We need to generate more activity so that we can pass the thread and post counts of the Mavericks Boards'. 

You don't want to lose to the Mavs, do you?


----------



## Yao Mania

For the record, we now have on our team BJ and Head. Nothing beats BJ and Head coming off the bench.


----------



## hroz

http://www.bebo.com/FlashBox.jsp?FlashBoxId=2459002213


----------



## Dean the Master

hroz said:


> http://www.bebo.com/FlashBox.jsp?FlashBoxId=2459002213


No wonder T-Mac called it a sad day.


----------



## Dean the Master

Pimped Out said:


> Anyone have a non-retarded suggestion?


you are not going to change it anymore?


----------



## Cornholio




----------



## Pimped Out

Dean the Master said:


> you are not going to change it anymore?


I haven't gotten any non-retarded suggestions.
I tested out a couple others on another non-basketball site. I didn't like either one


----------



## Dean the Master

This is the merchandise you must have. A historic moment needs a history period to enhance it. We remember the streak.


----------



## OneBadLT123

I just bought one  too good to pass up...


----------



## hroz

LOL awesome Tee


----------



## Dean the Master

I went to the Internet, and I found this:










Is Yao going to be wearing this for the Olympics?


----------



## Pimped Out

Sometimes I meet people so stupid I feel sad that they go to the same school as me. I wish I had the power to un-enroll people


----------



## Dean the Master

Well, they are probably the sources of your school's endowment.


----------



## Cornholio

Finally, the NBA is baaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!!!!

I needed basketball.

Watching Bucks-Bulls game...:uhoh:


----------



## Pimped Out

Dean the Master said:


> Well, they are probably the sources of your school's endowment.


Its more likely they are morons that went to a high school full of morons so they were high enough in their class to get accepted. (morons)


----------



## Dean the Master

Are you saying they are the elite morons?


----------



## Pimped Out

Or they ****ed their high school teachers.


----------



## Cornholio

I was bored...


----------



## Cornholio

Testing...


----------



## Pimped Out

Cornholio said:


> Testing...


it didnt work


----------



## Cornholio

Pimped Out said:


> it didnt work


No, but who cares?


----------



## Pimped Out

:thinking2:


----------



## Cornholio

Should I unstick (is that a word?) this thread?

And/or the "getting to know each other" thread?


----------



## Dean the Master

Hmmm.... this was meant to be the OT thread for Rockets board since we do not have that section of the forum here.

Yeah, nobody knows what to do with this thread since like 06. It's not being used frequently.


----------



## Pimped Out

i still use it sometimes


----------



## Cornholio

...


----------



## Dream Hakeem

Bump


----------



## Cornholio

Bump? It's always at the top of the forum.


----------



## Dream Hakeem

Yes but it had been a month since anyone posted :3


----------



## OneBadLT123

Man, we lost a lot of good posters over the years...


----------



## Pimped Out

OneBadLT123 said:


> Man, we lost a lot of good posters over the years...


I miss when i joined and it was me and yao mania and mr roger's cardigan and kisstherim.... etc. Those were good times.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Pimped Out said:


> I miss when i joined and it was me and yao mania and mr roger's cardigan and kisstherim.... etc. Those were good times.


Hroz, Hayesfan, Cornholio as well. Speaking of Cornholio, dude just one day vanished and never logged in again. No idea what happened to him


----------



## Dean the Master

Yeah man, what happened to everybody?


----------



## OneBadLT123

Bump! Anyone still lurking around?


----------



## Cornholio

OneBadLT123 said:


> Bump! Anyone still lurking around?


----------



## OneBadLT123

Cornholio said:


>


Duuuuuuuude!!!!! Youre alive !!


----------



## OneBadLT123

come on others, dont be strangers.....


----------



## BobStackhouse42

Rockets were my favorite team before we got the hornets from Charlotte. Does that count?


----------

